# uomini maturi e ragazzine



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

mio marito mi ha tradita anni fa con una ventenne e per tanti anni stavo male ogni volta che vedevo una ragazza giovane che assomigliava a lei.. ma male fisico proprio...
sono passati tanti anni e a parte i soliti discorsi non ho mai capito veramente - a parte l'attrazione fisica- cosa possa fare innamorare un uomo di una ragazza tanto più giovane di lui e, viceversa, come possa una ragazzina perdere la testa per un uomo tanto più grande di lei.
qui leggo moltissime storie così e continuo a non capacitarmi...


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha tradita anni fa con una ventenne e per tanti anni stavo male ogni volta che vedevo una ragazza giovane che assomigliava a lei.. ma male fisico proprio...
> sono passati tanti anni e a parte i soliti discorsi non ho mai capito veramente - a parte l'attrazione fisica- cosa possa fare innamorare un uomo di una ragazza tanto più giovane di lui e, viceversa, come possa una ragazzina perdere la testa per un uomo tanto più grande di lei.
> qui leggo moltissime storie così e continuo a non capacitarmi...


 
la sorella di un mio amico a 23 anni si è messa con uno di 46.....
secondo me x l'uomo è un ritorno alla gioventù, una conferma di sè e della propria attrattività. x la ragazza la ricerca dell'uomo maturo, stabile


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Riduci all'osso: istinti.
ragazza giovane = piacere alla vista ed al tatto, ma soprattutto (inconsciamente) buona fattrice.
uomo maturo = senso di protezione, fascino dell'esperienza, quindi (inconsciamente) buon maschio da riproduzione.

Mi dispiace, è brutta detta così, ma tutto il resto che si può aggiungere sono solo fronzoli.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha tradita anni fa con una ventenne e per tanti anni stavo male ogni volta che vedevo una ragazza giovane che assomigliava a lei.. ma male fisico proprio...
> sono passati tanti anni e a parte i soliti discorsi non ho mai capito veramente - a parte l'attrazione fisica- cosa possa fare innamorare un uomo di una ragazza tanto più giovane di lui e, viceversa, come possa una ragazzina perdere la testa per un uomo tanto più grande di lei.
> qui leggo moltissime storie così e continuo a non capacitarmi...


i motivi possono essere molteplici ma secondo me principalmente sono questi:
- l'uomo si sente giovane;
- il fisico di una ventenne, generalmente, è più tonico di una più adulta.

questo è quello che sento in giro, io nn condivido, vi farò risapere tra una 20ina di anni. 

ps: se il 50enne è ricco ecco un altro motivo...


----------



## Old Anna (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Riduci all'osso: istinti.
> ragazza giovane = piacere alla vista ed al tatto, ma soprattutto (inconsciamente) buona fattrice.
> uomo maturo = senso di protezione, fascino dell'esperienza, quindi (inconsciamente) buon maschio da riproduzione.
> 
> Mi dispiace, è brutta detta così, ma tutto il resto che si può aggiungere sono solo fronzoli.


Più che brutto squallido e non veritiero...io ho 26 anni e per due anni sono stata con un uomo 21 anni più grande di me...lui in me amava la mia energia, il mio entusiasmo..oltre all'aspetto fisico ovviamente....io amavo di lui la sua sensibilità,la sua forza, la sua capacità di gestire ogni situazione...è stato amore e su questo non ho mai avuto dubbi


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2008)

*Anna*

Come no....amore della convenienza....!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna ha detto:


> Più che brutto squallido e non veritiero...io ho 26 anni e per due anni sono stata con un uomo 21 anni più grande di me...lui in me amava la mia energia, il mio entusiasmo..oltre all'aspetto fisico ovviamente....io amavo di lui la sua sensibilità,la sua forza, la sua capacità di gestire ogni situazione...è stato amore e su questo non ho mai avuto dubbi


.......e alla fine hai detto la stessa cosa...... rivestita di fronzoli e di cuoricini.


----------



## Old mirtilla (16 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no....amore della convenienza....!!!


no dai oscuro....anch'io ho avuto una storia con un uomo che aveva 18 anni più di me (io ne avevo 31 all'epoca) e ti assicuro che in lui vedevo tanta protezione.....economicamente nn era messo nè bene nè male, ma a me fregava solo che mi desse quel senso di protezione....e saggezza.....


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2008)

*Mirtilla*

Scommetto è finita vero?Ok...può succedere....ma son scettico...la progettualità in una coppia è importante...troppa differenza di età....può rappresentar un limite!!!


----------



## brugola (16 Dicembre 2008)

non credo che l'uomo (non rincoglionito) nel rapporto con una ragazza più giovane cerchi  solo  il corpo più in forma e le tette sode.
l'ammirazione, e il modo di guardarti di una ragazza povera di esperienza è sicuramente una cosa che gratifica moltissimo.
lei si affida a lui, completamente contando sulla sua esperienza e il suo "saper vivere" e prende per buono quello che lui dice senza criticare 
è il totale affidamento di lei che secondo me rende il rapporto con una ragazza più giovane magico


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no....amore della convenienza....!!!


non credo sia solo quello...
voglio dire.. se non fosse capitata a me questa esperienza, sarei capace di essere meno critica verso di essa?
non lo so. 
so per certo che fa un male cane sapere che una ragazzina solo perchè è giovane è più bella di te... questo sì.
a volte penso che faccia parte anche questa delle tante esperienze di essere moglie. 
succede.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non credo che l'uomo *(non rincoglionito)* nel rapporto con una ragazza più giovane cerchi  solo  il corpo più in forma e le tette sode.


ecco, trovane........  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per il resto condivido il discorso della protezione 'stile padre'


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2008)

*Anna*

Che dirti?Teoricamente non dovrebbe aver importanza se più giovane o meno giovane....ed è anche sbagliato il postulato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   iù giovane=più bella....!!Se fosse state più vecchia ti saresti sentita meglio?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che dirti?Teoricamente non dovrebbe aver importanza se più giovane o meno giovane....ed è anche sbagliato il postulato
> 
> 
> 
> ...




è diverso. fidati.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non credo che l'uomo (non rincoglionito) nel rapporto con una ragazza più giovane cerchi solo il corpo più in forma e le tette sode.
> l'ammirazione, e il modo di guardarti di una ragazza povera di esperienza è sicuramente una cosa che gratifica moltissimo.
> lei si affida a lui, completamente contando sulla sua esperienza e il suo "saper vivere" e prende per buono quello che lui dice senza criticare
> è il totale affidamento di lei che secondo me rende il rapporto con una ragazza più giovane magico


credo anche io che sia esattamente così..


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2008)

*Anna*

Si è diverso...ma ti sarebbero girate egualmente....!


----------



## Old mirtilla (16 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non credo che l'uomo (non rincoglionito) nel rapporto con una ragazza più giovane cerchi solo il corpo più in forma e le tette sode.
> l'ammirazione, e il modo di guardarti di una ragazza povera di esperienza è sicuramente una cosa che gratifica moltissimo.
> lei si affida a lui, completamente contando sulla sua esperienza e il suo "saper vivere" e prende per buono quello che lui dice senza criticare
> è il totale affidamento di lei che secondo me rende il rapporto con una ragazza più giovane magico


 
Anche perchè, nn dimentichiamoci, che noi donne andando avanti con l'età diventiamo moooolto selettive....e voi ometti invece nn cambiate mai. E risulta conveniente (per usare la parola di oscuro) frequentare chi, con i propri occhi, ancora nn vi sa vedere obiettivamente....ecco cosa attira nelle giovinette....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è diverso...ma ti sarebbero girate egualmente....!


chiaro. il riferimento all'età è solo una cosa in più. però non è minima.


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2008)

*Anna a*

Insomma tu la vuoi vedere così....è così sia....!!Però....una più giovane...è anche una conquista più facile....!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (16 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma tu la vuoi vedere così....è così sia....!!Però....una più giovane...è anche una conquista più facile....!!


infatti....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma tu la vuoi vedere così....è così sia....!!Però....una più giovane...è anche una conquista più facile....!!
















come fai a dirlo?
io a ventanni non riuscivo nemmeno ad immaginare di mettermi con uno che avesse il doppio dei miei anni, scusa, eh..


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha tradita anni fa con una ventenne e per tanti anni stavo male ogni volta che vedevo una ragazza giovane che assomigliava a lei.. ma male fisico proprio...
> sono passati tanti anni e a parte i soliti discorsi non ho mai capito veramente - a parte l'attrazione fisica- cosa possa fare innamorare un uomo di una ragazza tanto più giovane di lui e, viceversa, come possa una ragazzina perdere la testa per un uomo tanto più grande di lei.
> qui leggo moltissime storie così e continuo a non capacitarmi...


Ciao Anna,

non so se la mia esperienza faccia testo ma quando ero all'università trovavo irresistibili un paio di professori sulla sessantina, fisicamente .... sfatti ma con un cervello che incantava. Ovviamente non è mai successo assolutamente niente ma al loro confronto i fisici superdotati degli allievi dell' ISEF sparivano!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Anna,
> 
> non so se la mia esperienza faccia testo ma quando ero all'università trovavo irresistibili un paio di professori sulla sessantina, fisicamente .... sfatti ma con un cervello che incantava. Ovviamente non è mai successo assolutamente niente ma al loro confronto i fisici superdotati degli allievi dell' ISEF sparivano!



erano i tuoi prof...? beh, fascino del 'superiore'......


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Io ho detto la mia, a mio modo crudo ed essenziale (e per me che sono logorroico......)
Non ho visto altro che riconferme, solo con fronzoli e parole in più.
Sostanza, ragazzi, sostanza! Sempifichiamo, altrimenti continuiamo a cullarci nella "poesia d'amore" e non poniamoci più certe domande.
Siamo bestie (ognuno a modo suo, ma pur sempre bestie)


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Ciao Anna,
> 
> non so se la mia esperienza faccia testo ma quando ero all'università trovavo irresistibili un paio di professori sulla sessantina, fisicamente .... sfatti ma con un cervello che incantava. Ovviamente non è mai successo assolutamente niente ma al loro confronto i fisici superdotati degli allievi dell' ISEF sparivano!


infatti io credo molto alla fascinazione per il talento o per menti eccelse.
quello che mi sfugge è la gratificazione a lungo termine. voglio dire... quanto può durare una fascinazione che rinchiuda in sè il solo motivo di attrazione?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> erano i tuoi prof...? beh, fascino del 'superiore'......


 ti sbagli.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti io credo molto alla fascinazione per il talento o per menti eccelse.
> quello che mi sfugge è la gratificazione a lungo termine. voglio dire... quanto può durare una fascinazione che rinchiuda in sè il solo motivo di attrazione?


Poco, ma se si integra il fascino con altri fattori meno terra terra, potrebbe durare più che altri rapporti. Fortuna e maturità.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Dicembre 2008)

Gestire una relazione con una ragazza molto più giovane probabilmente è tanto più semplice , meno impegnativo , il che sommato all'energia di una storia nuova e di un bel solletico sessuale rende il tutto molto piacevole ...almeno per un certo periodo ( con data di scadenza impressa credo ) . 
Il tutto con le variabili della maturità / non maturità del lui in questione .


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> erano i tuoi prof...? beh, fascino del 'superiore'......


Insegnavano letteratura .... più che fascino del superiore, che in quanto anima ribelle non ho mai provato, era il fascino della sensibilità tutt'altro che accademica che si sentiva vibrare nella passione con cui affrontavano certi autori che amavo. Chiamiamola corrispondenza d'amorosi sensi.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io ho detto la mia, a mio modo crudo ed essenziale (e per me che sono logorroico......)
> Non ho visto altro che riconferme, solo con fronzoli e parole in più.
> Sostanza, ragazzi, sostanza! Sempifichiamo, altrimenti continuiamo a cullarci nella "poesia d'amore" e non poniamoci più certe domande.
> Siamo bestie (ognuno a modo suo, ma pur sempre bestie)


sostanza? ma di quale sostanza parli?
stiamo parlando di sogni ricoperti di zucchero a velo, in questo 3d, mica di sostanza..
o credi davvero che storie così improponibili abbiano sostanza?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sostanza? ma di quale sostanza parli?
> stiamo parlando di sogni ricoperti di zucchero a velo, in questo 3d, mica di sostanza..
> o credi davvero che storie così improponibili abbiano sostanza?


Sostanza nel senso di essenzialità dei concetti, di semplificazione all'osso. Come puoi non aver capito?


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2008)

eppure a me sembra piuttosto nell'ordine naturale delle cose.
a ventanni la bellezza risplende fulgida a volte accompagnata da grande seduzione consapevole o inconsapevole, 
e le donne giovani sono affascinate  dall'esperienza e dall'aria "vissuta" degli uomini più maturi.
la natura ha fatto in modo che uomini di sessanta possano ancora fecondare e per molto tempo...pare chiaro che occorrano giovani femmine


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti sbagli.





avalon ha detto:


> Insegnavano letteratura .... più che fascino del superiore, che in quanto anima ribelle non ho mai provato, era il fascino della sensibilità tutt'altro che accademica che si sentiva vibrare nella passione con cui affrontavano certi autori che amavo. Chiamiamola corresponsione d'amorosi sensi.


bah, mi sbaglierò, forse in questo caso..........


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure a me sembra piuttosto nell'ordine naturale delle cose.
> a ventanni la bellezza risplende fulgida a volte accompagnata da grande seduzione consapevole o inconsapevole,
> e le donne giovani sono affascinate dall'esperienza e dall'aria "vissuta" degli uomini più maturi.
> la natura ha fatto in modo che uomini di sessanta possano ancora fecondare e per molto tempo...pare chiaro che occorrano giovani femmine


..... Appunto, quindi in sostanza....... istinti.


----------



## Old stellamarina (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo sia solo quello...
> voglio dire.. se non fosse capitata a me questa esperienza, sarei capace di essere meno critica verso di essa?
> non lo so.
> so per certo che fa un male cane sapere che una ragazzina solo perchè è giovane è più bella di te... questo sì.
> ...


Io ti capisco benissimo, infatti la collega di mio marito ha 14 anni meno di lui e 10 meno di me e la cosa mi da un gran fastidio. Se avesse almeno la mia età mi sentirei di combatteread armi, io sarei di certo più combattiva 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .....così invece...non è giusto ma sono fatta così


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Io ti capisco benissimo, infatti la collega di mio marito ha 14 anni meno di lui e 10 meno di me e la cosa mi da un gran fastidio. Se avesse almeno la mia età mi sentirei di combatteread armi, io sarei di certo più combattiva
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non lo dire a me: stesse differenze (però lui ha una gran faccia da piiiiiiirla, e sembra mio nonno)


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2008)

Onestamente io non sono affascinata dagli uomini maturi...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente io non sono affascinata dagli uomini maturi...


Non mi conosci  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .........
o sei già troppo vecchia anche tu


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non mi conosci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No proprio non mi va l'idea di stare con un uomo che ha percorso 15 anni di vita prima che io nascessi... max 5 anni piu' grande e max 1 piu' piccolo...

Serpe io ho 31 anni


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha tradita anni fa con una ventenne e per tanti anni stavo male ogni volta che vedevo una ragazza giovane che assomigliava a lei.. ma male fisico proprio...
> sono passati tanti anni e a parte i soliti discorsi non ho mai capito veramente - a parte l'attrazione fisica- cosa possa fare innamorare un uomo di una ragazza tanto più giovane di lui e, viceversa, come possa una ragazzina perdere la testa per un uomo tanto più grande di lei.
> qui leggo moltissime storie così e continuo a non capacitarmi...


Anna, per l'uomo è una questione di apparenza e basta. Come la macchina. Stessa identica cosa. Poi se scavi scopri che il bel corpo non basta mai... Per la ragazzina è sentirsi più donna, per me è inconcepibile, mai starei con un uomo molto più vecchio di me. Soprattutto di testa...


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No proprio non mi va l'idea di stare con un uomo che ha percorso 15 anni di vita prima che io nascessi... max 5 anni piu' grande e max 1 piu' piccolo...
> 
> Serpe io ho 31 anni


in ogni caso non è la differenza di età il problema. se a 30 ti metti con uno di 50 non è un problema. fa più impressione 20 22 con 46 48 50, per dire...


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> bah, mi sbaglierò, forse in questo caso..........


L'altra faccia della medaglia è che ho una relazione con un uomo che ha quasi 10 anni meno di me, è decisamente bello ed ogni volta che mi dice che mi trova bellissima e che ho un fisico eccezionale ho i brividi, E questa volta la letteratura non c'entra!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> L'altra faccia della medaglia è che ho una relazione con un uomo che ha quasi 10 anni meno di me, è decisamente bello ed ogni volta che mi dice che mi trova bellissima e che ho un fisico eccezionale ho i brividi, E questa volta la letteratura non c'entra!


allora mi trovo un amante giovane anche io. porcalamiseria.


----------



## Old stellamarina (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> L'altra faccia della medaglia è che ho una relazione con un uomo che ha quasi 10 anni meno di me, è decisamente bello ed ogni volta che mi dice che mi trova bellissima e che ho un fisico eccezionale ho i brividi, E questa volta la letteratura non c'entra!


Certo che esiste l'altra faccia della medaglia, per cui tu capisci bene come viene solleticato l'ego di chi ha un'amante più giovane sia esso maschio o femmina, ma il problema è per chi invece di stare sui lati della medaglia di questa medaglia sta al fianco.


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> L'altra faccia della medaglia è che ho una relazione con un uomo che ha quasi 10 anni meno di me, è decisamente bello ed ogni volta che *mi dice che mi trova bellissima* e che ho un fisico eccezionale ho i brividi, E questa volta la letteratura non c'entra!


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora mi trovo un amante giovane anche io. porcalamiseria.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> in ogni caso non è la differenza di età il problema. se a 30 ti metti con uno di 50 non è un problema. fa più impressione 20 22 con 46 48 50, per dire...



No vedi a me fa impressione comunque... uno di 50 potrebbe sempre essere mio padre e avere piu' punti in comune con mia madre... 
Per quanto si possa dire l'eta' non conta ma conta la testa la mia testa di 30enne non e' la testa di un 50enne, manco il piu' rincoglionito.

20enni con 50enni non lo posso neanche immaginare ma credo abbiano seri problemi: cercare la figura paterna in un compagno o una figura piu' vicina alla propria figlia non lo considero troppo salutare come comportamento... poi de gustibus si sa

(Per inciso: a tuo marito gli avrei buttato giu' i denti)


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No vedi a me fa impressione comunque... uno di 50 potrebbe sempre essere mio padre e avere piu' punti in comune con mia madre...
> Per quanto si possa dire l'eta' non conta ma conta la testa la mia testa di 30enne non e' la testa di un 50enne, manco il piu' rincoglionito.
> 
> 20enni con 50enni non lo posso neanche immaginare ma credo abbiano seri problemi: cercare la figura paterna in un compagno o una figura piu' vicina alla propria figlia non lo considero troppo salutare come comportamento... poi de gustibus si sa
> ...


 ma credo che in molte la pensino come te.ciò non toglie che la cosa sia ricorrente e consolidata nel tempo


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Io sono sempre stata attratta da quelli piu maturi, non sono mai stata con un coetaneo. Nella mia storia adulterina dove c'erano 13 anni di differenza sentivo d'essere io molto piu matura di lui.

Lolita e Humbert non sono mai passati di moda.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No proprio non mi va l'idea di stare con un uomo che ha percorso 15 anni di vita prima che io nascessi... max 5 anni piu' grande e max 1 piu' piccolo...
> 
> *Serpe* io ho 31 anni


Hhhhhhiiiiissssssssss.........


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stata attratta da quelli piu maturi, non sono mai stata con un coetaneo. Nella mia storia adulterina dove c'erano 13 anni di differenza sentivo d'essere io molto piu matura di lui.
> 
> Lolita e Humbert non sono mai passati di moda.


Posso chiederti quante primavere hai , ora?


----------



## Old Anna (16 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come no....amore della convenienza....!!!


Se mi spieghi cosa intendi, di quale convenienza parli, te ne sarei grata


----------



## oscuro (16 Dicembre 2008)

*Anna*

Lui ha convenienza nell'aver accanto una donna più giovane....e forse gestibile...tu hai convenienza nel sentirti protetta e rassicurata...e nell'interagire con una persona afferamata sotto tutti i punti di vista!!!


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui ha convenienza nell'aver accanto una donna più giovane....e forse gestibile...tu hai convenienza nel sentirti protetta e rassicurata...e nell'interagire con una persona afferamata sotto tutti i punti di vista!!!


Concordo.


----------



## Old Anna (16 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lui ha preferisco usare il verbo nel suo tempo attuale, cioè il passato convenienza nell'aver accanto una donna più giovane....e forse gestibile sicuramente una donna tanto giovane tende a crederti, ti ama con trasporto, con tutta se stessa..ma devi fare i conti anche con qualche capriccio ogni tanto, con qualche scenata di gelosia più frequente...tu hai convenienza nel sentirti protetta e rassicurata...certo, ma vogliamo considerare anche la sua morbosa gelosia? le sue continue paranoie perchè ogni uomo potrebbe essere un suo rivale?e nell'interagire con una persona afferamata sotto tutti i punti di vista!!!


Quello che sto cercando di dirti è che i motivi per i quali ci si innamora non sono uguali per tutti, non ci sono delle regole scritte...Oggi amo un uomo che ha solo 9 anni più di me....Ti assicuro che è tutta un'altra storia (non fosse altro che è solo mio)


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma tu la vuoi vedere così....è così sia....!!Però....una più giovane...è anche una conquista più facile....!!


guarda ti parlo con cognizione di causa visto che ho 28 anni...a me l'idea di mettermi con uno che ha l'età di mio papà mi fà morire dal ridere, te lo giuro. altro che senso di protezione.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No vedi a me fa impressione comunque... uno di 50 potrebbe sempre essere mio padre e avere piu' punti in comune con mia madre...
> Per quanto si possa dire l'eta' non conta ma conta la testa la mia testa di 30enne non e' la testa di un 50enne, manco il piu' rincoglionito.
> 
> 20enni con 50enni non lo posso neanche immaginare ma credo abbiano seri problemi: cercare la figura paterna in un compagno o una figura piu' vicina alla propria figlia non lo considero troppo salutare come comportamento... poi de gustibus si sa
> ...


 Sposami :sonar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 poi con Iris continuo l'amore puro)


----------



## Old sperella (16 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> guarda ti parlo con cognizione di causa visto che ho 28 anni...a me l'idea di mettermi con uno che ha l'età di mio papà mi fà morire dal ridere, te lo giuro. altro che senso di protezione.....


a me darebbe l'idea di viscido , però in parecchie rimangono affascinate dall'uomo di una certa età che le protegge , le coccola e le vizia


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> a me darebbe l'idea di viscido , però in parecchie rimangono affascinate dall'uomo di una certa età *che le protegge , le coccola e le vizia*


Ma mica solo gli uomini di una certa età sono così...


----------



## Old sperella (16 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma mica solo gli uomini di una certa età sono così...


ma forse nell'immaginario di chi ricerca un papà sì


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ma forse nell'immaginario di chi ricerca un papà sì


Credo che tutte, consapevolmente o meno, si resti con l'immagine di papi nella testa. Comunque un uomo dovrebbe proteggere la propria donna.


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> a me darebbe l'idea di viscido , però in parecchie rimangono affascinate dall'uomo di una certa età che le protegge , le coccola e le vizia


anche a me dà quell'idea.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2008)

Chi dice che non si tratta da parte dell'uomo solo di attrazione del corpo giovane un po' di ragione ce l'ha (un po' ...ma il corpo giovane conta. C'è chi ha detto alla moglie (non a me se no sarebbe rimasto senza naso e ...altro) addirittura che si trattava di una questione di odori "freschi" (come se l'odore e il "sapore" di un uomo non si modificasse col tempo...:c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
Ma credo che la gratificazione conti moltissimo, ma gratificazione anche rispetto all'apprezzamento fisico.

Per lei ci può essere anche un'insicurezza fisica rispetto alle coetanee, che si scioglie con un uomo abituato a donne che lei *immagina* decadenti.


Se qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi da che una dovrebbe essere protetta gliene sarei grata.


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se qualcuno riesce a spiegarmi da che una dovrebbe essere protetta gliene sarei grata.


Hai in mente quella cosa che dovrebbe nascere istintiva Persa? Il senso di protezione nei confronti delle persone che ami? Ecco, quella cosa lì.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi dice che non si tratta da parte dell'uomo solo di attrazione del corpo giovane un po' di ragione ce l'ha (un po' ...ma il corpo giovane conta. C'è chi ha detto alla moglie (non a me se no sarebbe rimasto senza naso e ...altro) addirittura che si trattava di una questione di odori "freschi" (come se l'odore e il "sapore" di un uomo non si modificasse col tempo...:c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le immagina decadenti perchè è immatura , piccola appunto .
Sulla protezione non so aiutarti , non la cerco in un uomo .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Hai in mente quella cosa che dovrebbe nascere istintiva Persa? Il senso di protezione nei confronti delle persone che ami? Ecco, quella cosa lì.


 Io ho avuto senso di protezione per i miei figli piccoli. Il sentimento di chi ama ma da una posizione di superiorità di chi ha vissuto e vuole salvaguardare da pericoli che chi essendo minore ignora. Ma tra adulti lo trovo insopportabile anche nei confronti dei figli.
Io non credo di dover essere protetta da nulla...
Del resto un uomo che amo non potrebbe proteggermi che da lui stesso


----------



## Lettrice (16 Dicembre 2008)

Peggio che mai trovare un uomo maturo che non e' manco premuroso come un padre... da prenderlo a cassotti


----------



## Old sperella (16 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Credo che tutte, consapevolmente o meno, si resti con l'immagine di papi nella testa. Comunque un uomo dovrebbe proteggere la propria donna.


ssi rimane con gli esempi dei riferimenti avuti da piccoli , quindi li si ricerca , almeno nelle prime relazioni sentimentali .
L'uomo dovrebbe amare la donna , che a proteggersi ci pensa da sè !!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho avuto senso di protezione per i miei figli piccoli. Il sentimento di chi ama ma da una posizione di superiorità di chi ha vissuto e vuole salvaguardare da pericoli che chi essendo minore ignora. Ma tra adulti lo trovo insopportabile anche nei confronti dei figli.
> Io non credo di dover essere protetta da nulla...
> Del resto un uomo che amo non potrebbe proteggermi che da lui stesso


 Ecco avete presente...

La Cura di Franco Battiato
da L'Imboscata - PolyGram 1996
*Ti proteggerò dalle paure delle ipocondrie,
dai turbamenti che da oggi incontrerai per la tua via.
Dalle ingiustizie e dagli inganni del tuo tempo,
dai fallimenti che per tua natura normalmente attirerai.
Ti solleverò dai dolori e dai tuoi sbalzi d'umore,
dalle ossessioni delle tue manie.
*Supererò le correnti gravitazionali,
lo spazio e la luce
per non farti invecchiare.
E guarirai da tutte le malattie,
perché sei un essere speciale,
ed io, avrò cura di te.

Vagavo per i campi del Tennessee
(come vi ero arrivato, chissà).
Non hai fiori bianchi per me?
Più veloci di aquile i miei sogni
attraversano il mare.

Ti porterò soprattutto il silenzio e la pazienza.
Percorreremo assieme le vie che portano all'essenza.
I profumi d'amore inebrieranno i nostri corpi,
la bonaccia d'agosto non calmerà i nostri sensi.
Tesserò i tuoi capelli come trame di un canto.
Conosco le leggi del mondo, e te ne farò dono.
Supererò le correnti gravitazionali,
lo spazio e la luce per non farti invecchiare.
TI salverò da ogni malinconia,
perché sei un essere speciale ed io avrò cura di te...
io sì, che avrò cura di te.


Ecco io uno che mi dicesse qualcosa del genere si prenderebbe una ginocchiata dove sapete 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma forse agli uomini piace pensare di aver a che fare con una donna un po' minorata che soffre di sbalzi d'umore immotivati che LUI può controllare e consolare.


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ssi rimane con gli esempi dei riferimenti avuti da piccoli , quindi li si ricerca , almeno nelle prime relazioni sentimentali .
> L'uomo dovrebbe amare la donna , che a proteggersi ci pensa da sè !!


Mio marito ad esempio era molto protettivo. Si faceva in quattro per le persone che soffrivano e avevano bisogno di aiuto. Quando lavoravo in un locale la sera e succedevano casini non si tirava mai indietro. Mi piacciono gli uomini così.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mio marito ad esempio era molto protettivo. Si faceva in quattro per le persone che soffrivano e avevano bisogno di aiuto. Quando lavoravo in un locale la sera e succedevano casini non si tirava mai indietro. Mi piacciono gli uomini così.


Era altruista forse , non protettivo .


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ecco avete presente...
> 
> La Cura di Franco Battiato
> da L'Imboscata - PolyGram 1996
> ...


Io la trovo una bellissima canzone, la dedicherei io, ma mi piacerebbe se qualcuno lo facesse per me. Non parlo di sbalzi d'umore Persa, è un altro tipo di protezione al quale mi riferisco.


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Era altruista forse , non protettivo .


 
 Sicuramente altruista. Ma anche protettivo.


----------



## Old sperella (16 Dicembre 2008)

Comunque forse la ricerca o non ricerca è una questione caratteriale o magari zodiacale !


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Posso chiederti quante primavere hai , ora?


26


----------



## Old Anna (16 Dicembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Le immagina decadenti perchè è immatura , piccola appunto . spesso in questo forum si ha la tendenza a generalizzare...chi ha detto che tutte noi, 20enni o giù di lì, immaginiamo le donne di 40 anni decadenti? Chi ha detto che siamo tutte piccole e immature, alla ricerca del papà? La moglie del mio ex era, ed è ancora, una bella donna...eppure lui l'ha tradita...forse non è solo una questione di aspetto fisico...forse in me ha ritrovato quelle attenzioni che, dopo 10 anni di matrimonio, sua moglie non gli dava più
> 
> era ovviamente in risposta a sperella


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> 26


Cuuuuuuuucciola!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> 26


 
Il vecchio porco protende le sue mani adunche verso la giovane indifesa.......


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cuuuuuuuucciola!





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il vecchio porco protende le sue mani adunche verso la giovane indifesa.......



Seeeee cucciolaaaaa!!!!!!!!

Chi sarebbe la fanciulla indifesa??? Io??? Non ti preoccupare gli ho sempre tenuto testa, se mi conoscessi avresti pena per lui!!!! :-D

No cmq dai io e lui mica avevamo tanti anni di differenza. Adesso ne ha quasi 39


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Seeeee cucciolaaaaa!!!!!!!!
> 
> Chi sarebbe la fanciulla indifesa??? Io??? Non ti preoccupare gli ho sempre tenuto testa, se mi conoscessi avresti pena per lui!!!! :-D
> 
> No cmq dai io e lui mica avevamo tanti anni di differenza. Adesso ne ha quasi 39


.......... Veramente intendevo candidarmi io come vecchio porco......


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

....... ne ho 48.......


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ....... ne ho 48.......



eh ma ormai io l'età della Lolita l ho passata.
Loly muore a 25 anni


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (16 Dicembre 2008)

Il vecchio che si mette con la giovane vuole qualcuno di diverso da trombare
La giovane che si mette con il vecchio cerca qualcosa di diverso da trombare

Il resto sono cazzate psicanalitiche (ricerca di protezione.. fascino...  figura paterna... voglia di sentirsi giovane... tutte fesserie. Comandano le gonadi).


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Il vecchio che si mette con la giovane vuole qualcuno di diverso da trombare
> La giovane che si mette con il vecchio cerca qualcosa di diverso da trombare
> 
> Il resto sono cazzate psicanalitiche (ricerca di protezione.. fascino... figura paterna... voglia di sentirsi giovane... tutte fesserie. Comandano le gonadi).


Esimio collega, mi fa piacere che lei supporti e mie teorie, circostanziandole e completandole ad arte con la profondità della sua retorica.
Ah, la ricerca in Italia non funziona più......


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> eh ma ormai io l'età della Lolita l ho passata.
> Loly muore a 25 anni


Uffa! Arrivo sempre tardi......


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Uffa! Arrivo sempre tardi......



Troverai altre ninfette, ai voglia!!


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2008)

ecco qua che la giovinezza attira anche nel virtuale.
d'altronde lo direbbe pure catalano: la preferisci giovane e fresca o brontolona e passatella?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Troverai altre ninfette, ai voglia!!


Daccordo che sei una bimba, ma "hai", con l'acca!

Ah, 'sta gioventù.....


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco qua che la giovinezza attira anche nel virtuale.
> d'altronde lo direbbe pure catalano: la preferisci giovane e fresca o brontolona e passatella?



In effetti...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

E comunque mi basta fare da papà a mia moglie.
Cerco ben altro che una ragazzina.
(ma se mi capita......?)


----------



## Old Anna (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E comunque mi basta fare da papà a mia moglie.
> Cerco ben altro che una ragazzina.
> (ma se mi capita......?)


Bè, definire ragazzina una di 25/26 anni.....lo prendo come un complimento?


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna ha detto:


> Bè, definire ragazzina una di 25/26 anni.....lo prendo come un complimento?


Avendo la metà quasi dei miei anni penso sia ammissibile questa espressione da parte mia 
(vuole comunque essere un'espressione gentile, non sminutiva)


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Daccordo che sei una bimba, ma "hai", con l'acca!
> 
> Ah, 'sta gioventù.....



Pardon aivoglia espressione del dialetto romano avoja significa come no, eccome, certamente.

Figlioli non iniziate a correggere i miei errori di battitura che correggo i vostri.. eh! Non mi stuzzicate.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

OT: Minerva, non me ne volere, ma sai che sei ingombrante, con quel ritratto, pur bello che sia?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Pardon aivoglia espressione del dialetto romano avoja significa come no, eccome, certamente.
> 
> Figlioli se iniziate a correggere i miei errori di battitura che correggo i vostri.. eh! Non mi stuzzicate.


era solo una battuta. Figurati se mi metto a fare le pulci agli altri quando io ho un'allevamento intero!


----------



## Old Anna (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Avendo la metà quasi dei miei anni penso sia ammissibile questa espressione da parte mia
> (vuole comunque essere un'espressione gentile, non sminutiva)


lo avevo capito, tranquillo


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna ha detto:


> Bè, definire ragazzina una di 25/26 anni.....lo prendo come un complimento?


Appena arrivi a 30 passi nella categoria "bamboccioni"


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Appena arrivi a 30 passi nella categoria "bamboccioni"


No, una donna passa nella categoria _"cacchio! questa cerca il pollo da sposare"_


----------



## Old avalon (16 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No, una donna passa nella categoria _"cacchio! questa cerca il pollo da sposare"_


Tesoro, non vorrei deluderti ma quella è la categoria dai 35 ai 40!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Tesoro, non vorrei deluderti ma quella è la categoria dai 35 ai 40!!!


Vero! Dai 30 ai 35..........


----------



## Old amarax (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non credo sia solo quello...
> voglio dire.. se non fosse capitata a me questa esperienza, sarei capace di essere meno critica verso di essa?
> non lo so.
> so per certo che fa un male cane sapere che una ragazzina solo perchè è giovane è più bella di te... questo sì.
> ...


Perchè questa domanda? Ti fa stare solo peggio.
Io e te sappiamo che loro, gli uomini, cercavano emozioni. Un amore nuovo.
Emozioni che un amore di anni non può più dare.
Aggiungi il malessere che si pensa a pensare che sei tu quella che non è all'altezza delle aspettative e dei bisogni di quell'uomo...Il dolore DOC. Non ne esci più fuori.
 Puoi avere 10 amanti che ti dicono che sei bella, intelligente, brava a letto...che farebbero follie per te. Quel coltello da dietro la schiena non te lo toglie più nessuno. Sai perchè? Perchè sei stata tradita da ch meno te lo aspettavi. dal tuo uomo. Quello che tu amavi più che te stessa.


----------



## Minerva (16 Dicembre 2008)

anna (punto a), fai tanto la diavolessa ma sei tenera come il burro.
oggi mi scappa di abbracciarti , guarda un po'


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Dicembre 2008)

Sarò io che vivo nel mio mondo, in un mondo particolare, ma non ho mai sentiro parlare di una ventenne che si sia messa con un operaio di 50anni (con tutto il rispetto per gli operai, naturalmente).
Detto ciò, il maschio maturo può dare una maggior garanzia psicologica e, perchè no, una figura paterna. E per un maschio maturo, fa molto più 'Flavio' avere una ventenne al fianco e da portarsi a letto.
Pensiamo, tra l'altro, ai nostri connazionali maturi che si pigliano le fanciulle dell'est: mi domando se quest'ultime si fermano all'età di 25-30-35 anni...perchè non vedo un italiano sui 50 che si piglia una romena coscritta.
Air


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Dicembre 2008)

io capisco poco lui ma capisco bene una ragazza che si senta attratta da un uomo più grande che ispira sicurezza e protezione.

A me è sempre capitato di essere attratta da uomini più grandi di me ma so quali sono le ragioni psicologiche


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io capisco poco lui ma capisco bene una ragazza che si senta attratta da un uomo più grande che ispira sicurezza e protezione.
> 
> A me è sempre capitato di essere attratta da uomini più grandi di me ma so quali sono le ragioni psicologiche


Asdrubalem, mi confermi una mia teoria, senza massacrarmi se non è corretta?
Credo che una fanciulla che sia attratta da un uomo maturo è perchè in un certo senso è insicura...e cerca la sicurezza in un appoggio solido che potrebbe appunto essere 'suo padre'...
Air


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Asdrubalem, mi confermi una mia teoria, senza massacrarmi se non è corretta?
> Credo che una fanciulla che sia attratta da un uomo maturo è perchè in un certo senso è insicura...e cerca la sicurezza in un appoggio solido che potrebbe appunto essere 'suo padre'...
> Air



No. Una cerca uno maturo per poter avere un "dialogo maturo" poi vabbe che alcuni a 40 anni sono piu infantili di alcuni 16enni è una cosa che impari dopo.


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> No. Una cerca uno maturo per poter avere un "dialogo maturo" poi vabbe che alcuni a 40 anni sono piu infantili di alcuni 16enni è una cosa che impari dopo.


Gioia, però per cercare uno maturo per avere un dialogo maturo bisogna essere maturi...ok, la donna matura prima dell'ometto, concordo, ma...
Air


----------



## Old unodinoi (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha tradita anni fa con una ventenne e per tanti anni stavo male ogni volta che vedevo una ragazza giovane che assomigliava a lei.. ma male fisico proprio...
> sono passati tanti anni e a parte i soliti discorsi non ho mai capito veramente - a parte l'attrazione fisica- cosa possa fare innamorare un uomo di una ragazza tanto più giovane di lui e, viceversa, come possa una ragazzina perdere la testa per un uomo tanto più grande di lei.
> qui leggo moltissime storie così e continuo a non capacitarmi...


Tu sai quanti anni ho io ... più o meno ... non mi sognerei mai e poi mai di pensare ad una Donna che abbia meno di 30 anni (all'incirca eh) ... ma direi anche minimo 35.
Francamente non capisco certe persone!


----------



## Old amarax (16 Dicembre 2008)

io vorrei sapere cosa scatta nelle donne mogli come me che resistono anni nel dolore del tradimento e cosa nelle amanti... Perché resistono anni nell'ombra...


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> io vorrei sapere cosa scatta nelle donne mogli come me che resistono anni nel dolore del tradimento e cosa nelle amanti... Perché resistono anni nell'ombra...


Non so se ho interpretato nel giusto modo la tua domanda e mi scuso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   se eventualmente sto rispondendo in modo insensato.
Se l'amante rimane tale (senza l'aggiunta di sentimenti, s'intende) è in una bella posizione: l'amante si gode il solo lato migliore. Io, se non mi fossero partiti i sentimenti, starei da Dio con la donna sposata che ho frequentato: mi starei gustando meravigliosi momenti, mentre beghe e rogne le avrebbe il marito. Se non scattano i sentimenti e se non cerchi storia seria e duratura, si può essere felici amanti a vita.
Air


----------



## Old belledejour (16 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> io vorrei sapere cosa scatta nelle donne mogli come me che resistono anni nel dolore del tradimento e cosa nelle amanti... Perché resistono anni nell'ombra...



Non lo so.. io son stata amante per un anno, ma è un ruolo che non mi piace per neinte. Son durata due settimane,  le mie richiesto son cominciate subito, all'inizio io non me ne rendevo conto ma dopo si. 
Poi vabbe son stata sempre dispettosa, non ho mai usato tanti glitter in vita mia come in quel periodo.

Per quanto riguarda le mogli torniamo al dscorso che facevo ieri sull'individualità. Se nella coppia non si resta cmq due individui singoli ma ci si annulla per l'altro è dura imparare nuovamente a camminare con le proprie gambine.


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> *Non lo so.. io son stata amante per un anno, ma è un ruolo che non mi piace per neinte. Son durata due settimane, le mie richiesto son cominciate subito, all'inizio io non me ne rendevo conto ma dopo si. *
> Poi vabbe son stata sempre dispettosa, non ho mai usato tanti glitter in vita mia come in quel periodo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda le mogli torniamo al dscorso che facevo ieri sull'individualità. Se nella coppia non si resta cmq due individui singoli ma ci si annulla per l'altro è dura imparare nuovamente a camminare con le proprie gambine.


...sono scattati i sentimenti...l'amante vero e proprio, si fa bastare quel che ha: non pretende...
Air


----------



## MK (16 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...sono scattati i sentimenti...*l'amante vero e proprio, si fa bastare quel che ha: non pretende...*
> Air


Assolutamente d'accordo. Però Air anche tu sei stato amante no? Sempre scattati i sentimenti?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> anna (punto a), fai tanto la diavolessa ma sei tenera come il burro.
> oggi mi scappa di abbracciarti , guarda un po'


mica mi meraviglio, sai?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Dicembre 2008)

*donne in corriera*

più che in carriera è questo il sogno dell'uomo moderno, come ai tempi di mia moglie è in vacanza con la monroe.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Dicembre 2008)

Saro' strana, ma trovo impensabile un uomo sia piu' vecchio che piu' giovane.Sono proprio asessuate entrambe le categorie, per me. Sempre stata solo con coetanei o quasi coetanei (piu' vecchi di max cinque - sei anni).


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Dicembre 2008)

avalon ha detto:


> Tesoro, non vorrei deluderti ma quella è la categoria dai 35 ai 40!!!





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Vero! Dai 30 ai 35..........


Proprio la scorsa settimana parlavo con una ragazza che a 26 anni iniziava già a porsi il problema se troverà qualcuno che la vorrà amare seriamente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Credo dovrò approfondire prossimamente la questione a cena 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ps. uèèèèè scherzoooooooooo ehhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Pocahontas (16 Dicembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> io vorrei sapere *cosa scatta* nelle donne mogli come me che resistono anni nel dolore del tradimento e cosa nelle amanti... Perché resistono anni nell'ombra...


Non so...la speranza; la determinazione; il bisogno di credere nelle proprie scelte. 

Qualche giorno fa Bruja ha detto, riferendosi a te, che alcune persone preferiscono essere felici nella loro infelicità, piuttosto che infelici nella felicità. Non ricordo le parole esatte. mi ci sono ritrovata anch'io (amante da quattro anni. Infelice? Non poi tanto...). 

Quello che ho scelto, o subìto, nella mia vita privata, l'ho fatto anche nel lavoro: rimanere dove non mi si offriva poi tanto, rifiutando altre posizione più comode, e sgomitare per far capire chi sono e cosa so fare. Non ci sono ancora riuscita, sto ancora sgomitando, ma non me ne sono pentita. 

Per cui va un pò così, si sceglie una strada un pò più stretta, perchè forse la salita è più importante della vetta, o perchè si è fatti così.


----------



## Rebecca (16 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha tradita anni fa con una ventenne e per tanti anni stavo male ogni volta che vedevo una ragazza giovane che assomigliava a lei.. ma male fisico proprio...
> sono passati tanti anni e a parte i soliti discorsi non ho mai capito veramente - a parte l'attrazione fisica- cosa possa fare innamorare un uomo di una ragazza tanto più giovane di lui e, viceversa, come possa una ragazzina perdere la testa per un uomo tanto più grande di lei.
> qui leggo moltissime storie così e continuo a non capacitarmi...


credo che dipenda anche dall'età. a vent'anni mai avrei guardato un 4oenne e a 33 mi sono impressionata per un 42enne con cui stavo cominciando una storia. per un uomo credo sia questione di rassicurazione sul suo fascino. per una donna, almeno per me, è il fascino dell'esperienza, l'essere un po' demodè e d'altri tempi e... sentirsi giovane in confronto. Io scelgo sempre uomini in carne perchè  mi fanno sentire magra. un uomo più grande mi fa sentire sicura (falsamente) perchè  mi fa pensare che la mia concorrenza sarà più "matura".


----------



## Old amarax (17 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Saro' strana, ma trovo impensabile un uomo sia piu' vecchio che piu' giovane.Sono proprio asessuate entrambe le categorie, per me. Sempre stata solo con coetanei o quasi coetanei (piu' vecchi di max cinque - sei anni).


Idem. La moda del toyboys mi fa ribrezzo ...


----------



## Old amarax (17 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Non so se ho interpretato nel giusto modo la tua domanda e mi scuso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e se scattano ti fanno morire!


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Dicembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Saro' strana, ma trovo impensabile un uomo sia piu' vecchio che piu' giovane.Sono proprio asessuate entrambe le categorie, per me. Sempre stata solo con coetanei o quasi coetanei (piu' vecchi di max cinque - sei anni).



Io trovo asessuato un coetaneo oppure uno piu piccolo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Dicembre 2008)

ci sono anche tante donne mature che perdono la testa x i piu giovani....x me e' una questione d'eta quando il piu vecchio sentendo il peso degli anni che passano trova un toccasana nello stare vicino a persone piu giovani.....


----------



## MK (17 Dicembre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io scelgo sempre uomini in carne perchè mi fanno sentire magra. un uomo più grande mi fa sentire sicura (falsamente) perchè mi fa pensare che la mia concorrenza sarà più "matura".


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Dicembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ci sono anche tante donne mature che perdono la testa x i piu giovani....x me e' una questione d'eta quando il piu vecchio sentendo il peso degli anni che passano trova un toccasana nello stare vicino a persone piu giovani.....


perdere la testa significa avere una testa, però, mentre io vedo che chi ha l'attitudine a perderla, che sia giovane o vecchio, in testa ha giusto quel poco di fieno che serve.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Dicembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Asdrubalem, mi confermi una mia teoria, senza massacrarmi se non è corretta?
> Credo che una fanciulla che sia attratta da un uomo maturo è perchè in un certo senso è insicura...e cerca la sicurezza in un appoggio solido che potrebbe appunto essere 'suo padre'...
> Air



detta così è riduttiva ma in parte è corretta.
E non parlo certo di sicurezza materiale ma in generale.
Un uomo più grande sicuramente lo vedi sotto  una luce paterna che non si smette mai di desiderare ,neanche da grandi.(sopratutto se l'hai perso presto)
L'aspetto sessuale poi è semplice, la sicurezza di esperienza e maturità hanno un gran valore. E poi ,lasciarsi andare ad un uomo esperto e maturo ha un qualcosa che non ha niente a che vedere con energia e la tonicità di un giovane.
Sempre partendo dal presupposto che non si stia parlando di un settantenne


----------



## brugola (17 Dicembre 2008)

quante cavolate.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quante cavolate.


ti allento un calcio nei coglioni , sai??


----------



## Old belledejour (17 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quante cavolate.



Con chi parli?


----------



## Old oscar (17 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora mi trovo un amante giovane anche io. porcalamiseria.


 
no, non puoi, la tua moralità te lo impedisce.


----------



## Old Becco (17 Dicembre 2008)

E comnque la mia opinione è che un rapporto così assortito ha qualcosa di patologico per entrambi, o sbaglio?
Becco


----------



## Old Uomogrezzo (18 Dicembre 2008)

Le affinità elettive, condite da novità.. e altre salse.. la mia opinione è che "l'abitudine uccide ogni cosa" relazioni comprese


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

Ci ragionavo ancora ieri sera: A me atizzerebbe forse l'idea di avere a che fare con una donna che non ha ancora maturato il callo della delusione, che riesca ad essere ancora "fresca" e positiva, con la quale non dover combattere contro i suoi fantasmi passati (e sperando di non procurargliene)


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Dicembre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> no, non puoi, la tua moralità te lo impedisce.


ma non dire cazzate...


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci ragionavo ancora ieri sera: A me atizzerebbe forse l'idea di avere a che fare con una donna che non ha ancora maturato il callo della delusione, che riesca ad essere ancora "fresca" e positiva, con la quale non dover combattere contro i suoi fantasmi passati (e sperando di non procurargliene)


anche tu aspirante uomo maturo con pulzella...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche tu aspirante uomo maturo con pulzella...


Non necessariemente, ma ragionavo il più imparzialmente che mi riesce su quello che potrei cercare in una donna molto più giovane di me.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci ragionavo ancora ieri sera: A me atizzerebbe forse l'idea di avere a che fare con una donna che non ha ancora maturato il callo della delusione, che riesca ad essere ancora "fresca" e positiva, con la quale non dover combattere contro i suoi fantasmi passati (e sperando di non procurargliene)


Praticamente poco impegnativa... anche io lo dico che voglio un uomo poco impegnativo... poi mi rompono le palle alla velocita' della luce


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Praticamente poco impegnativa... anche io lo dico che voglio un uomo poco impegnativo... poi mi rompono le palle alla velocita' della luce


Difatti il mio era solo un ragionamento distaccato. Credo anch'io che la cosa, se non avesse altri valori in gioco, poca vita avrebbe.


----------



## MK (18 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Praticamente poco impegnativa... anche io lo dico che voglio un *uomo poco impegnativo.*.. poi mi rompono le palle alla velocita' della luce


Cosa intendi per uomo poco impegnativo?


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

Come dicevo per la ragazzina, credo intenda dire uno che non sia stato già scottato, e quindi che non sia troppo difficile da "gestire" a causa delle difese maturate nei suoi precedenti


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci ragionavo ancora ieri sera: A me atizzerebbe forse l'idea di avere a che fare con una donna che non ha ancora maturato il callo della delusione, che riesca ad essere ancora "fresca" e positiva, con la quale non dover combattere contro i suoi fantasmi passati (e sperando di non procurargliene)


Il problema a mio modo di vedere è che se lei anche potrebbe non aver certi fantasmi, chi ha già fatto un bel pezzo di vita in più sicuramente qualcuno ne ha....e rischierebbe di "prosciugare" quell'energia positiva che una giovane, _non inquinata _dacerte situazioni, indubbiamente ha per bilanciare o quanto meno "depurarsi" dalle proprie scorie.

In parole povere, secondo me è quasi impossibile non crear danno....anche non volendo...


----------



## Alce Veloce (18 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema a mio modo di vedere è che se lei anche potrebbe non aver certi fantasmi, chi ha già fatto un bel pezzo di vita in più sicuramente qualcuno ne ha....e rischierebbe di "prosciugare" quell'energia positiva che una giovane, _non inquinata _dacerte situazioni, indubbiamente ha per bilanciare o quanto meno "depurarsi" dalle proprie scorie.
> 
> In parole povere, secondo me è quasi impossibile non crear danno....anche non volendo...


Difatti, quoto


----------



## Old sperella (18 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il problema a mio modo di vedere è che se lei anche potrebbe non aver certi fantasmi, chi ha già fatto un bel pezzo di vita in più sicuramente qualcuno ne ha....e rischierebbe di "prosciugare" quell'energia positiva che una giovane, _non inquinata _dacerte situazioni, *indubbiamente ha per bilanciare o quanto meno "depurarsi" dalle proprie scorie.
> *
> In parole povere, secondo me è quasi impossibile non crear danno....anche non volendo...


non ci avevo mai pensato ...


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Dicembre 2008)

va bene che l'uomo marpione non disdegna la ragazzina ingenua... capirai...
mi lascia perplessa il fatto che una ragazzina possa andare a letto con un uomo che potrebbe essere suo padre.


----------



## Old Alexantro (18 Dicembre 2008)

io spero dal profondo del mio cuore pieno di pelo che alla veneranda eta' di 50 anni possa prendere su ragazze con la meta' dei miei anni.....magari mi invento manager e imprenditore in carriera alla briatore


----------



## Old Confù (18 Dicembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si è diverso...ma ti sarebbero girate egualmente....!


e forse anche di più...


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Però Air anche tu sei stato amante no? Sempre scattati i sentimenti?


Sono stato due volte amante, ma la prima (volta) non la considero in quanto era una posizione inconscia: non sapevo d'esserlo.
La seconda volta...si, sono scattati i sentimenti...o chiamali come vuoi tu.
Capisco d'essere strano, ma non ho mai avuto storie con persone che non mi provocavano quel qualcosa in più. Altrimenti non starei sempre così male. Per accettare di fare l'amante di una fanciulla sposata e con figli, o si è 'pazzi' (incoscienti), o si vuole solo un avventura, o qualcosa (ripeto, definiscilo come vuoi) è scattato.
Air


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Dicembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io spero dal profondo del mio cuore pieno di pelo che alla veneranda eta' di 50 anni possa prendere su ragazze con la meta' dei miei anni.....magari mi invento manager e imprenditore in carriera alla briatore


ti farai biondo, lampadato con i denti sbiancati pure -e cuccherai alla grande.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Dicembre 2008)

Briatore e' uno degli uomini piu' disgustosi mai visti... se non avesso un mucchio di soldi non se lo cagherebbe nessuna... e' realmente un cassonetto con le gambe, almeno stesse zitto!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (18 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha tradita anni fa con una ventenne e per tanti anni stavo male ogni volta che vedevo una ragazza giovane che assomigliava a lei.. ma male fisico proprio...
> sono passati tanti anni e a parte i soliti discorsi non ho mai capito veramente - a parte l'attrazione fisica- cosa possa fare innamorare un uomo di una ragazza tanto più giovane di lui e, viceversa, come possa una ragazzina perdere la testa per un uomo tanto più grande di lei.
> qui leggo moltissime storie così e continuo a non capacitarmi...



Saro' un caso a parte ma non mi attirano le ragazzine,
immature, stupidelle e puttanelle.....
non sono tutte cosi', ma la maggior parte si.....

......e' solo la mia opinione....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Saro' un caso a parte ma non mi attirano le ragazzine,
> immature, stupidelle e puttanelle.....
> non sono tutte cosi', ma la maggior parte si.....
> 
> ......e' solo la mia opinione....


 La maggior parte di chi?


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Dicembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Briatore e' uno degli uomini piu' disgustosi mai visti... se non avesso un mucchio di soldi non se lo cagherebbe nessuna... e' realmente un cassonetto con le gambe, almeno stesse zitto!



Si ma alla fine con chi sta?
Una modella?
Una attrice?
Una manager?

Una prostituta... cioè chi semina raccoglie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Dicembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Si ma alla fine con chi sta?
> Una modella?
> Una attrice?
> Una manager?
> ...


 La ragazza non mi piace, ma mi sembra un giudizio gratuito.


----------



## Old belledejour (18 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La ragazza non mi piace, ma mi sembra un giudizio gratuito.



Il mio un giudizio???

Certo che si dimentica in fretta!
La signorina ammise anche il suo lavoro di intrattenitrice nel bel mezzo dello scandalo di vallettopoli, cosi papà Flavio la prese sotto la sua ala.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (18 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La maggior parte di chi?


La maggior parte delle ragazzine........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle ragazzine........


 La maggior parte delle ragazzine sarebbe ...immature, stupidelle e puttanelle.....???!!!!


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (19 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle ragazzine sarebbe ...immature, stupidelle e puttanelle.....???!!!!


Si comportano in modo consono per la loro eta',
ma in piu' hanno l'esempio delle veline, come modello di traguardo da raggiungere.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (19 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Si comportano in modo consono per la loro eta',
> ma in piu' hanno l'esempio delle veline, come modello di traguardo da raggiungere.



Ma non e' neanche colpa loro,
e' il mondo che le circonda che le bombarda di continuo di falsi valori.

(sempre e comunque la maggior parte delle ragazzine e non tutte )


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Si comportano in modo consono per la loro eta',
> ma in piu' hanno l'esempio delle veline, come modello di traguardo da raggiungere.


Dovrebbero avere l'esempio dei genitori.


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Saro' un caso a parte ma non mi attirano le ragazzine,
> immature, stupidelle e puttanelle.....
> non sono tutte cosi', ma la maggior parte si.....
> 
> ......e' solo la mia opinione....


 
a parte il fatto che a 28 anni suonati non mi sento + propriamente una ragazzina, comunque vogliamo parlare dei vecchi bavosi che vedono una ragazza e, poichè il sangue sta tutto da un'altra parte, non capiscono + niente?
Certo alcune ragazzine sono delle idiote, così come alcuni uomini sono dei perfetti imbecilli


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che a 28 anni suonati non mi sento + propriamente una ragazzina, comunque vogliamo parlare dei vecchi bavosi che vedono una ragazza e, poichè il sangue sta tutto da un'altra parte, non capiscono + niente?
> Certo alcune ragazzine sono delle idiote, così come alcuni uomini sono dei perfetti imbecilli


Ma infatti non bisogna preoccuparsi. In realtà esiste un equilibrio perfetto per il quale gli imbecilli si accompagnano per default con gli imbecilli. Non credo che ci si potrà mai sentire minacciati, in concorrenza, invidiose o irritate di una persona lontana anni luce dal nostro modo di essere, di qualunche sesso sia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Dicembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dovrebbero avere l'esempio dei genitori.


 
Calcio e Reality show? Lascia perdere!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Dicembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Ma infatti non bisogna preoccuparsi. In realtà esiste un *equilibrio perfetto per il quale gli imbecilli si accompagnano per default con gli imbecilli*. Non credo che ci si potrà mai sentire minacciati, in concorrenza, invidiose o irritate di una persona lontana anni luce dal nostro modo di essere, di qualunche sesso sia.


Purtroppo questa regola a volte non viene rispettata da alcuni/e "crocerossini/e" che si dedicano agli/le imbecilli/e.
E ce li ritroviamo qui.


----------



## Old Chicchi (19 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Purtroppo questa regola a volte non viene rispettata da alcuni/e "crocerossini/e" che si dedicano agli/le imbecilli/e.
> E ce li ritroviamo qui.


Fa niente, piccoli crocerossini crescono. Chi è troppo crocerossino/a ha bisogno di un imbecille per picchiare la capoccia e rendersi conto della propria "sindrome". Poi la capacità di vedere e di uscirne sono proporzionali alla propria dose di "imbecillità"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Tutto cuba a questo mondo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Dicembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Fa niente, piccoli crocerossini crescono. Chi è troppo crocerossino/a ha bisogno di un imbecille per picchiare la capoccia e rendersi conto della propria "sindrome". Poi la capacità di vedere e di uscirne sono proporzionali alla propria dose di "imbecillità"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Dicembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Fa niente, piccoli crocerossini crescono. Chi è troppo crocerossino/a ha bisogno di un imbecille per picchiare la capoccia e rendersi conto della propria "sindrome". Poi la capacità di vedere e di uscirne sono proporzionali alla propria dose di "imbecillità"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a dire la verità non credo che l'imbecille venga scelto da un imbecille, però credo che uno problematico solo una altrettanto problematica possa sceglierlo.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Dicembre 2008)

i nostri amori sono lo specchio del nostro stato mentale. non ci piove.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (19 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che a 28 anni suonati non mi sento + propriamente una ragazzina, comunque vogliamo parlare dei vecchi bavosi che vedono una ragazza e, poichè il sangue sta tutto da un'altra parte, non capiscono + niente?
> Certo alcune ragazzine sono delle idiote, così come alcuni uomini sono dei perfetti imbecilli


Ma infatti per ragazzine intendo quelle sotto i vent'anni,
che vestite come veline o cantanti o attrici fanno veramente girare la testa a uomini bavosi e non .
Effettivamente in questi casi e' proprio vero che gli uomini sono tutti uguali, ma forse non e' neanche una nostra colpa.
Sara' colpa dei nostri geni ? Colpa dei nostri ormoni ? 
Colpa delle donne che quando si vestono in un certo modo lo sanno benissimo che verranno poi osservate e squadrate da uomini bavosi e non ?


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Ma infatti per ragazzine intendo quelle sotto i vent'anni,
> che vestite come veline o cantanti o attrici fanno veramente girare la testa a uomini bavosi e non .
> Effettivamente in questi casi e' proprio vero che gli uomini sono tutti uguali, ma forse non e' neanche una nostra colpa.
> Sara' colpa dei nostri geni ? Colpa dei nostri ormoni ?
> Colpa delle donne che quando si vestono in un certo modo lo sanno benissimo che verranno poi osservate e squadrate da uomini bavosi e non ?


ma guarda, secondo me non è per l'abbigliamento o le forme in bella mostra; se è solo per quello ci sono donne di tutte le età che mettono in mostra tutto. no. sono convinta che chi cerca la ragazzina o l'uomo maturo lo faccia a causa di carenze affettive profonde altrimenti non mi spiegherei che ragazzine carinissime annullino la loro identità, arrivando perfino a non truccarsi più, per compiacere uomini maturi che alla fine le usano solo per sentirsi supereroi.


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (19 Dicembre 2008)

lo ripeto, visto che i miei post sono stati tutti cancellati:
L'uomo attempato che va con la ragazza giovane svolge una funzione darwinianamente non solo accettabile, ma dovuta nei confronti del genere umano intero. E' il Gene Egosita che vuole vivere e tramandarsi.


a proposito del fatto che avete cancellato dappertutto tutti i miei post: che bravi! parlate tanto di libertà e invece fate CENSURA solo perche sono dico le cose come stanno al costo si essere politically uncorrect - anzi, Scorrett! 
Solo perchè non sono il solito retorico cattofemminista castrato che si nasconde dietro ad una verita che tutti, intimamente, riconoscono.


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Dicembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lo ripeto, visto che i miei post sono stati tutti cancellati:
> L'uomo attempato che va con la ragazza giovane svolge una funzione darwinianamente non solo accettabile, ma dovuta nei confronti del genere umano intero. E' il Gene Egosita che vuole vivere e tramandarsi.
> 
> 
> ...


io questa volta non ho segnalato niente di tuo, quindi non prendertela con me.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (19 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda, secondo me non è per l'abbigliamento o le forme in bella mostra; se è solo per quello ci sono donne di tutte le età che mettono in mostra tutto. no. sono convinta che chi cerca la ragazzina o l'uomo maturo lo faccia a causa di carenze affettive profonde altrimenti non mi spiegherei che ragazzine carinissime annullino la loro identità, arrivando perfino a non truccarsi più, per compiacere uomini maturi che alla fine le usano solo per sentirsi supereroi.


Penso anche che per l'uomo maturo la ragazzina sia solo un sogno proibito e per questo molto ambito.....
........e penso che sia un desiderio insano e sbagliato, dovuto a qualche cortocircuito cerebrale.....


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Dicembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lo ripeto, visto che i miei post sono stati tutti cancellati:
> L'uomo attempato che va con la ragazza giovane svolge una funzione darwinianamente non solo accettabile, ma dovuta nei confronti del genere umano intero. E' il *Gene Egoista* che vuole vivere e tramandarsi.


Dottor Insonne! Lei mi legge Richard Dawkins?
Ne sono compiaciuto!


----------



## Alce Veloce (19 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Penso anche che per l'uomo maturo la ragazzina sia solo un sogno proibito e per questo molto ambito.....
> ........e penso che sia un *desiderio insano e sbagliato*, *dovuto a qualche cortocircuito cerebrale*.....


 
Assolutamente no!
E' semplicemente "naturale" nel senso più animale del termine!
Gli animali non si fanno assolutamente problemi, anzi, scelgono di norma le femmine che hanno appena raggiunto la maturità sessuale proprio per una ragione puramente legata alla convenienza riproduttiva (salvo poi "coprire" anche femmine più anziane).
Nell'uomo invece si è creata una "norma" diversa, legata al fatto che si da al rapporto intersessuale una connotazione non puramente riproduttiva, ma anche sociale e  socioeducativa di cui la maggior parte degli altri animali non necessita.
Istinti animali col velo dell'ipocrisia umana.


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2008)

Chicchi ha detto:


> Fa niente, piccoli crocerossini crescono. Chi è troppo crocerossino/a ha bisogno di un imbecille per picchiare la capoccia e rendersi conto della propria "sindrome". Poi la capacità di vedere e di uscirne sono proporzionali alla propria dose di "imbecillità"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero


----------



## MK (19 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a dire la verità non credo che l'imbecille venga scelto da un imbecille, però credo che uno problematico solo una altrettanto problematica possa sceglierlo.


Certo Anna, ma a un certo punto il meno problematico magari si rompe le palle eh...


----------



## Old blondie (19 Dicembre 2008)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> a dire la verità non credo che l'imbecille venga scelto da un imbecille, però credo che uno problematico solo una altrettanto problematica possa sceglierlo.


 
Sì, Anna...è proprio così.
Ormai ho passato l'età della ragazzina da un pezzo...ma ricordo al liceo quelle che erano attratte solo da uomini maturi erano pochissime però c'erano e non erano affatto interessate a coetanei. E' una percentuale ridotta rispetto al numero di ragazzine, però ci sono anche quelle così.
Il motivo?
non so...sono sicuramente problematiche...
alcune erano sfigate e vedevano nell'uomo maturo la possibilità di comprensione e di compiacere che non riuscivano a trovare nei coetanei...altre invece erano gran belle ragazze...si atteggiavano in modo più maturo e guardavano i coetanei con sufficienza...li trattavano come dei bimbi...e avevano relazioni con unomini sposati.
Mi ricordo una che a 18 anni si filava un 40enne padre e marito.
Non ho mai capito cosa l'attirasse, ma cercava relazioni solo con persone di quell'età.
Mah!


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Dicembre 2008)

blondie ha detto:


> Sì, Anna...è proprio così.
> Ormai ho passato l'età della ragazzina da un pezzo...ma ricordo al liceo quelle che erano attratte solo da uomini maturi erano pochissime però c'erano e non erano affatto interessate a coetanei. E' una percentuale ridotta rispetto al numero di ragazzine, però ci sono anche quelle così.
> Il motivo?
> non so...sono sicuramente problematiche...
> ...


Edipo.
Io a 17 anni ho avuto una storia con un 30enne ( l'unico uomo che mi abbia Amato in modo vero e pulito )


----------



## Old Staff (20 Dicembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> lo ripeto, visto che i miei post sono stati tutti cancellati:
> L'uomo attempato che va con la ragazza giovane svolge una funzione darwinianamente non solo accettabile, ma dovuta nei confronti del genere umano intero. E' il Gene Egosita che vuole vivere e tramandarsi.
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente falso.

Son stati solo spostati in luogo più consono.

Cordialità


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Dicembre 2008)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Penso anche che per l'uomo maturo la ragazzina sia solo un sogno proibito e per questo molto ambito.....
> ........e penso che sia un desiderio insano e sbagliato, dovuto a qualche cortocircuito cerebrale.....


 Aggiungo un altro pensiero malizioso: per l'uomo maturo la ragazzina è il sogno pedofilo realizzabile senza correre il rischio di castrazione pubblica  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(questo è stato il mio primo pensiero quando ho letto la moltitudine di risposte "contro")

La realtà poi è diversa: fare sesso con una ragazzina è un'esperienza che da giovane non si può fare allo stesso modo come da uomo maturo. E tanto vale provare, per togliersi la curiosità.

E credo che sia una cosa reciproca. Perché mi ricordo bene che mi chiedevo se era possibile fare sesso con la propria madre, e non era un pensiero "retorico"


----------



## Bruja (24 Dicembre 2008)

*humm...*



Arthur ha detto:


> Aggiungo un altro pensiero malizioso: per l'uomo maturo la ragazzina è il sogno pedofilo realizzabile senza correre il rischio di castrazione pubblica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non voglio fare il corvo della situazione ma hai descritto in modo concatenato molti protagonisti del turismo sessuale .... il gusto di trovare ragazzine giovanissime che accettano rapporti con uomini maturi senza i "problemi" che comunque avrebbero in patria (se non altro devono almeno essere sentimentali e comprensivi con le connazionali ).
Credo cvhe alla fine sia nel vero chi dice che vi é nell'uomo il gusto di provare, una volta esperti, il rapporto sessuale con la giovane "inesperta e fresca" merntre per la giovane... beh ho una teoria che vi risparmio perché che siano tutte sedotte e "tirate in quarta" non la bevo neppure con lo strangolo e il naso tappato.
Diciamo che in quei casi entrambi soddisfano gli stimoli, le esperienze e le voglie di cui sono perfettamente consapevoli... e se poi c'é del sentimento, beh quello non guasta certo.
Bruja


----------



## Old Bella Stronza (27 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mio marito mi ha tradita anni fa con una ventenne e per tanti anni stavo male ogni volta che vedevo una ragazza giovane che assomigliava a lei.. ma male fisico proprio...
> sono passati tanti anni e a parte i soliti discorsi non ho mai capito veramente - a parte l'attrazione fisica- cosa possa fare innamorare un uomo di una ragazza tanto più giovane di lui e, viceversa, come possa una ragazzina perdere la testa per un uomo tanto più grande di lei.
> qui leggo moltissime storie così e continuo a non capacitarmi...


non ho letto tutto il post e come si è sviluppato, posso xò risponderti secondo la mia esperienza!

a me l'uomo + grande è sempre piaciuto! e non lo vedo come rifugio economico (grazie a dio nn mi mancano i soldi, vengo da una famiglia benestante) 

mi ha fatto innamorare il suo essere: sicuramente un uomo colto, preparato, che ama gli aspetti della vita che anche io amo, il suo essere simpatico, bello, il suo saper fare l'amore..... la sua voce, il suo odore.......

e potrei continuare....

quando ci si innamora l'anagrafe conta poco, io amavo lui: avesse avuto 20 anni come 60..... 

purtroppo è finita male come molti di voi sanno.... ma quello è un altro capitolo!

saluti, BS


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Dicembre 2008)

Bella Stronza ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto il post e come si è sviluppato, posso xò risponderti secondo la mia esperienza!
> 
> a me l'uomo + grande è sempre piaciuto! e non lo vedo come rifugio economico (grazie a dio nn mi mancano i soldi, vengo da una famiglia benestante)
> 
> ...


Nel rapportarsi con un uomo/donna più maturi vedo anche il desiderio di trovare belle e pronto l'uomo/la donna che vorremmo diventare o che vorremmo diventasse, nel caso si abbia un/a compagno/a pari età, la persona che abbiamo al fianco....

E per l'uomo/donna maturi la ricerca di quello che si era, del tempo andato, della leggerezza e del mondo da esplorare/conoscere intonso dalle delusioni che inevitabilmente accompagnano qualsiasi cammino di crescita...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Nel rapportarsi con un uomo/donna più maturi vedo anche il desiderio di *trovare belle e pronto l'uomo/la donna che vorremmo diventare o che vorremmo diventasse, nel caso si abbia un/a compagno/a pari età, la persona che abbiamo al fianco*....
> 
> E per l'uomo/donna maturi la ricerca di quello che si era, del tempo andato, della leggerezza e del mondo da esplorare/conoscere intonso dalle delusioni che inevitabilmente accompagnano qualsiasi cammino di crescita...








 Sono perplessa ...il più delle volte "l'uomo maturo" è un traditore seriale o comunque un traditore ...a questo si aspira?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono perplessa ...il più delle volte "l'uomo maturo" è un traditore seriale o comunque un traditore ...a questo si aspira?


diciamo che, al 100%, è comunque un bugiardo a tutto tondo e in ogni possibile caso elencabile. potrebbe bastare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono perplessa ...il più delle volte "l'uomo maturo" è un traditore seriale o comunque un traditore ...a questo si aspira?


L'uomo che dici tu è quello che vuole solo dire _"Hei, donne, guardate che funziono ancora bene"_, sentendo avanzare lo spettro di un assopimento senile irreversibile, e quindi la perdita del proprio ruolo biologico.
Non credo proprio che la giovane donna cerchi questo.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono perplessa ...il più delle volte "l'uomo maturo" è un traditore seriale o comunque un traditore ...a questo si aspira?


Non sempre "volersi rapportare" significa rapportarsi, desiderare, aspirare a.. non significa avere, vedi il caso che abbiam recentemente letto della studentessa "rifiutata" dal professore universitario... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si cercava solo di cogliere gli aspetti che possono rendere più attrattiva rispetto al coetaneo la persona più matura...o almeno io l'ho inteso così...


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non sempre "volersi rapportare" significa rapportarsi, desiderare, aspirare a.. non significa avere, vedi il caso che abbiam recentemente letto della studentessa "rifiutata" dal professore universitario...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 a mio pareri i motivi sono più spudoratamente semplici e d'origine "animale".
una question di galli, galline e prolungamento della razza umana


----------



## Alce Veloce (29 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> a mio pareri i motivi sono più spudoratamente semplici e d'origine "animale".
> una question di galli, galline e prolungamento della razza umana


Mettici poi anche altre cose più "elevate", ma la base è quella.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non sempre "volersi rapportare" significa rapportarsi, desiderare, aspirare a.. non significa avere, vedi il caso che abbiam recentemente letto della studentessa "rifiutata" dal professore universitario...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Io mi riferivo a uno specifico post e all'ipotesi di modello rappresentato dalla persona più grande.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Io vi vedo sempre delle proiezioni edipiche sia tra chi cerca questo tipo di relazioni sia in chi ne rifugge.
E' infatti spontaneo affermare "potrebbe essermi/gli/le figlio/figlia".
In questa osservazione c'è tutto perché non può in nessun caso essere un rapporto paritario e non c'entrano nulla la cultura e l'esperienza, c'entrano proprio gli anni di vita.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io vi vedo sempre delle proiezioni edipiche sia tra chi cerca questo tipo di relazioni sia in chi ne rifugge.
> E' infatti spontaneo affermare "potrebbe essermi/gli/le figlio/figlia".
> In questa osservazione c'è tutto perché non può in nessun caso essere un rapporto paritario e non c'entrano nulla la cultura e l'esperienza, c'entrano proprio gli anni di vita.


ma infatti.. chi si imbarca in storie così non cerca rapporti paritari e non è un caso che siano così sconvolgenti ma allo stesso modo privi di alcun tipo di costrutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma infatti.. chi si imbarca in storie così non cerca rapporti paritari e non è un caso che siano così sconvolgenti ma allo stesso modo privi di alcun tipo di costrutto.


 Poi c'è chi ci costruisce su una famiglia.
Io conosco coppie così...però lui fa il papà di lei e lei la figliola ammirata o l'adolescente inquieta a vita ...
Che noia, che barba che noia...


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

Io avrei desiderio di una donna che abbia la freschezza dell'anima di una ventenne, il corpo di una trentenne e la maturità emotiva di una cinquantenne. Purtroppo negli ultimi anni ho avuto accanto una che (con me) aveva la freschezza dell'anima di una sessantenne, il corpo di una trentenne, e la maturità emotiva di una quindicenne.
Non è proprio la stessa cosa..........

No, una troppo giovane, comunque, a me non andrebbe proprio. Io quasi cinquanta, arrivo a fatica a pensare possibile una storia con una di trenta, meno no di sicuro, di più sarebbe meglio.


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2008)

*Alce Veloce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io avrei desiderio di una donna che abbia la freschezza dell'anima di una ventenne, il corpo di una trentenne e la maturità emotiva di una cinquantenne. Purtroppo negli ultimi anni ho avuto accanto una che (con me) aveva la freschezza dell'anima di una sessantenne, il corpo di una trentenne, e la maturità emotiva di una quindicenne.
> Non è proprio la stessa cosa..........
> 
> No, una troppo giovane, comunque, a me non andrebbe proprio. Io quasi cinquanta, arrivo a fatica a pensare possibile una storia con una di trenta, meno no di sicuro, di più sarebbe meglio.


Guarda che alla fine, in qualunque rapporto affettivo noi ci portiamo dietro l'esperienza del nostro rapporto familiare; c'é poco da svicolare, qualunque persona che faccia scelte con scarto notevoli di anno. cerca comunque qualcosa di cui sente il bisogno, ma questo non significa che anche chi é di pari età non possa avere a sua volta le stesse esigenze. E' difficile entrare nella psiche umana riguardo alle scelte affettive e anche la psicologia paludata o corrente a mio avviso brancola fra linea generali e applicazione pratica. In fondo perché il cervello dovrebbe essere diverso nella fisiologia e nella patologia da altre zone del corpo, in senso lato ci sono persone che per un errore iniziale si compromettono la vita, altre che si lasciano lo stesso errore tranquillamente alle spalle.
Insomma generalizzare é sempre un po' andare a spanne, e credo che ogni caso sia a sé così come ogni storia sentimentale abbia sue  implicite ed intime dinamiche che mai conosceremo fino in fondo. 
Esistono persone che hanno scelto partners molto maturi e poi altri più giovani e viceversa, a quelle cosa applicheremo? Lo standard psicologico o valuteremo che gli anni e l'esperienza hanno avuto la loro importanza evolutiva nelle scelte, magari rendendo meno fascinosa l'esperienza o la fragranza dell'innocenza (si fa per dire...)
Comunque concordo su una base, per gestire felicemente un rapporto dispari nell'età, servono qualità che non tutti sanno mettere in campo e che, nel tempo, possono essere richiedere un ulteriore "comprensione" nella convivenza, ma non certo più di quello che possa capitare a chi non é in grado di applicare la regola che una convivenza é l'incontro ragionevole di due libertà e di due stili di vita iniziali.
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che alla fine, in qualunque rapporto affettivo noi ci portiamo dietro l'esperienza del nostro rapporto familiare; c'é poco da svicolare, qualunque persona che faccia scelte con scarto notevoli di anno. cerca comunque qualcosa di cui sente il bisogno, ma questo non significa che anche chi é di pari età non possa avere a sua volta le stesse esigenze. E' difficile entrare nella psiche umana riguardo alle scelte affettive e anche la psicologia paludata o corrente a mio avviso brancola fra linea generali e applicazione pratica. In fondo perché il cervello dovrebbe essere diverso nella fisiologia e nella patologia da altre zone del corpo, in senso lato ci sono persone che per un errore iniziale si compromettono la vita, altre che si lasciano lo stesso errore tranquillamente alle spalle.
> Insomma generalizzare é sempre un po' andare a spanne, e credo che ogni caso sia a sé così come ogni storia sentimentale abbia sue implicite ed intime dinamiche che mai conosceremo fino in fondo.
> Esistono persone che hanno scelto partners molto maturi e poi altri più giovani e viceversa, a quelle cosa applicheremo? Lo standard psicologico o valuteremo che gli anni e l'esperienza hanno avuto la loro importanza evolutiva nelle scelte, magari rendendo meno fascinosa l'esperienza o la fragranza dell'innocenza (si fa per dire...)
> Comunque concordo su una base, per gestire felicemente un rapporto dispari nell'età, servono qualità che non tutti sanno mettere in campo e che, nel tempo, possono essere richiedere un ulteriore "comprensione" nella convivenza, ma non certo più di quello che possa capitare a chi non é in grado di applicare la regola che una convivenza é l'incontro ragionevole di due libertà e di due stili di vita iniziali.
> Bruja


Difatti purtroppo è naturale arrivare alla generalizzazione quando si tratta un determinato argomento, ma si spera sempre che poi si disponga della maturità per capire che tra nero e bianco esistono un'infinità di sfumature a loro volta giuste o sbagliate in infiniti particolari diversi.
Purtroppo la schematizzazione necessaria ad affrontare un dialogo su qualcosa porta spesso ad assuefarsi allo schema, creando quindi faziosità estreme in chi dialoga anche dove di estremo non c'è che la complessità delle variabili in gioco.
La difesa apparentemente strenua di una fazione tante volte può essere portata avanti allo scopo di trascinare la controparte in una posizione più neutra, per poi raggiungerla a propria volta (ma questo presuppone assenza di paure reciproche).
Si tende quindi, spesso per paura, a difendere una visione o quella opposta senza più tenere conto che la vita è fatta di sfumature sottilissime.

Io sarò un illuso cronico, ma spero sempre nel buon senso.


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2008)

*Alce Veloce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti purtroppo è naturale arrivare alla generalizzazione quando si tratta un determinato argomento, ma si spera sempre che poi si disponga della maturità per capire che tra nero e bianco esistono un'infinità di sfumature a loro volta giuste o sbagliate in infiniti particolari diversi.
> Purtroppo la schematizzazione necessaria ad affrontare un dialogo su qualcosa porta spesso ad assuefarsi allo schema, creando quindi faziosità estreme in chi dialoga anche dove di estremo non c'è che la complessità delle variabili in gioco.
> La difesa apparentemente strenua di una fazione tante volte può essere portata avanti allo scopo di trascinare la controparte in una posizione più neutra, per poi raggiungerla a propria volta (ma questo presuppone assenza di paure reciproche).
> Si tende quindi, spesso per paura, a difendere una visione o quella opposta senza più tenere conto che la vita è fatta di sfumature sottilissime.
> ...


 
Infatti sei un illuso in buonafede...d'altronde cercare sempre un punto di dialogo comune é il modo più alto di venire incontro agli altri, solo che funziona bene se si é in due; in amore é l'individualismo autoreferente che porta a qualunque disastro, dal tradimento all'accidia sentimentale.
Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Infatti sei un illuso in buonafede...d'altronde cercare sempre un punto di dialogo comune é il modo più alto di venire incontro agli altri, *solo che funziona bene se si é in due*; in amore é l'individualismo autoreferente che porta a qualunque disastro, dal tradimento all'accidia sentimentale.
> Bruja


Ma funziona lo stesso, su un piano diverso, anche quando si è soli a praticarlo: credo nella forza dell'esempio del singolo che con la propria piccola vita tenta di dare un piccolissimo contributo a ciò che ha intorno. Siamo troppo abituati a parlare della Storia in termini di grandi rivoluzioni e di grandi uomini, ma la Storia vera la fanno tutti, ognuno col proprio piccolissimo ma fondamentale contributo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

..... La fregatura è che è uno sforzo di cui nessuno può sperare di vedere qualche risultato. Questo si sommerà e si sottrarrà a quelli di tutti gli altri creando un quadro sempre diverso, ma di tali proporzioni che un singolo punto di colore non può pretendere, dalla sua posizione, di vederne altro che un piccolissimo tratto.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ..... La fregatura è che è uno sforzo di cui nessuno può sperare di vedere qualche risultato. Questo si sommerà e si sottrarrà a quelli di tutti gli altri creando un quadro sempre diverso, ma di tali proporzioni che *un singolo punto di colore non può pretendere, dalla sua posizione, di vederne altro che in un piccolissimo tratto*.


sei un pensatore!


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei un pensatore!


Ci provo, con risultati alterni.
Altrimenti che ci sto a fare al mondo?


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Dicembre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ci provo, con risultati alterni.
> Altrimenti che ci sto a fare al mondo?


e provare a rompere tutti gli schemi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e provare a rompere tutti gli schemi?


...... ero convinto di fare proprio quello!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












No?


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

...... ma ci sono schemi, quelli più essenziali, che possono essere "rotti" solamente un microscopico pezzettino per volta. Con tutto lo sforzo che ci si può mettere, non si può pretendere di vederne neppure una scalfittura


----------



## Bruja (30 Dicembre 2008)

*Alce Veloce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ...... ma ci sono schemi, quelli più essenziali, che possono essere "rotti" solamente un microscopico pezzettino per volta. Con tutto lo sforzo che ci si può mettere, non si può pretendere di vederne neppure una scalfittura


 
Senti, ma quella spina può anche diventare vagante o é posizionata definitivamente  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (30 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti, ma quella spina può anche diventare vagante o é posizionata definitivamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si tratta di ottimizzare il risultato puntando su una zona particolarmente sensibile e "densa di significati". Ma alla bisogna........


----------



## Old sperella (30 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti, ma quella spina può anche diventare vagante o é posizionata definitivamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old numb (2 Gennaio 2009)

dal mio punto di vista credo che sia molto più facile innamorarsi di un uomo molto più grande...
è come se entrassi in contatto con una realtà in cui c'è tutto da scoprire..resti affascinata da ogni piccola cosa...inizi ad essere attratta dai suoi movimenti,dal suo modo di approcciare,dal suo modo di toccarti...ti rendi conto che un tuo coetaneo (parlo per me che ho 18 anni) non potrà mai riuscire a farti provare quelle sensazioni...forse si è suggestionati già dal fatto in sè,cioè che si sta vivendo un qualcosa che non rientra nella cosiddetta "normalità"....è tutto un insieme di cose....è una cosa un pò difficile da spiegare....ma esiste!


----------



## Old michela23anni (2 Gennaio 2009)

Leggendo questo topic inizio ad avere dubbi sulla veridicità di molte affermazioni...
Non credo che le ragazze che hanno scritto di provare attrazione per uomini molto più grandi di loro riuscirebbero poi davvero ad avere rapporti fisici con loro. Perlomeno non tutte.
Io ho 23 anni e a volte con le mie amiche scherziamo su questo argomento, e davvero vi assicuro che una ragazza giovane molto ma molto raramente può davvero provare attrazione fisica per un uomo che abbia 20 o perfino 30 anni in più. 
Capacità riproduttiva?
Vogliamo mettere la resistenza sessuale (e relativa prestanza) che può avere un ventenne (o un trentenne) rispetto a un cinquantenne?
Ed è anche assurdo pensare che avere molti anni porti maggiore "esperienza" sessuale, non sempre è così. 
Mia cugina che ha tre anni più di me un periodo ha frequentato un uomo di 45 anni credendo che fosse più bravo nel fare l'amore... poi invece... è uscito fuori che soffrisse di eiaculazione precoce... in maniera insostenibile!
Io comunque difficilmente starei con uno di 20 anni, perchè spesso li trovo infantili, ma non vedo perchè dovrei puntare alle rughe, ai capelli bianchi, alla pancetta e agli stempiati. Mi tengo il mio caro 28enne, maturo quel che basta, ma di certo ancora uomo nel vero senso della parola.


----------



## Old michela23anni (2 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Riduci all'osso: istinti.
> ragazza giovane = piacere alla vista ed al tatto, ma soprattutto (inconsciamente) buona fattrice.
> uomo maturo = senso di protezione, fascino dell'esperienza, quindi (inconsciamente) buon maschio da riproduzione.
> 
> Mi dispiace, è brutta detta così, ma tutto il resto che si può aggiungere sono solo fronzoli.


Non so quanti anni tu possa avere ma non credo che sei un giovincello altrimenti non faresti una tale disinformazione

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' esattamente il contrario di quello che scrivi... l'istinto di riproduzione porta sempre verso persone più giovani, ma mi sembra anche scontato.
Qualora tu non mi credessi, leggi qui quanto diminuisca con gli anni la fertilità anche maschile: http://blogs.nature.com/news/thegreatbeyond/2008/07/older_men_are_less_fertile.html


----------



## Old Star (2 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Non so quanti anni tu possa avere ma non credo che sei un giovincello altrimenti non faresti una tale disinformazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Urca......è arrivata la depositaria della verità assoluta.....


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Leggendo questo topic inizio ad avere dubbi sulla veridicità di molte affermazioni...
> Non credo che le ragazze che hanno scritto di provare attrazione per uomini molto più grandi di loro riuscirebbero poi davvero ad avere rapporti fisici con loro. Perlomeno non tutte.
> Io ho 23 anni e a volte con le mie amiche scherziamo su questo argomento, e davvero vi assicuro che una ragazza giovane molto ma molto raramente può davvero provare attrazione fisica per un uomo che abbia 20 o perfino 30 anni in più.
> Capacità riproduttiva?
> ...



Non me ne volere eh, ma leggo tanta ignoranza.


----------



## Old belledejour (2 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Non so quanti anni tu possa avere ma non credo che sei un giovincello altrimenti non faresti una tale disinformazione
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Per piacere butta i libri di Willy Pasini e Raffaele Morelli.
Non per me, ma per te stessa.


----------



## Old michela23anni (2 Gennaio 2009)

A quanto vedo ho colpito nel segno...
Mi fa piacere.
Quando non si hanno argomenti per confutare una tesi, si entra in crisi.

La verità fa male?
Non spaccio le mie idee per verità assoluta, e in ogni caso non vedo differenza alcuna tra il mio modo di esprimermi e quello di tanti altri.
Solo che forse ho detto qualcosa che ha messo a nudo qualche castello in aria.
Me ne scuso.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> A quanto vedo ho colpito nel segno...
> Mi fa piacere.
> Quando non si hanno argomenti per confutare una tesi, si entra in crisi.
> 
> ...


Non hai detto nulla di sbagliato, hai esposto la tua opinione.
Benvenuta sul forum.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Gennaio 2009)

Comunque gli esseri umani hanno qualcosina in piu' oltre all'istinto


----------



## Old michela23anni (3 Gennaio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non hai detto nulla di sbagliato, hai esposto la tua opinione.
> Benvenuta sul forum.


Grazie mille per il benvenuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Rispondendo a lettrice, beh, in questo caso si parlava di istinti. E si stava facendo passare per buona una tesi assolutamente contronatura, come se invecchiare fosse qualcosa di meravigliosamente positivo.
Non nego che esista qualche ragazza che cerca un partner più grande per vari motivi, ma credo che in una differenza di età che supera i 10-15 anni sia davvero raro che vi sia una reale e sana attrazione.
Bisogna intendersi: se per maturo si intende un uomo che ha dieci anni più della donna posso essere d'accordo, ma i padri-amanti credo siano un po' tristi a vedersi. Certo ci sono casi e casi. Ci può anche essere il 40enne che dimostra vari anni in meno e può attrarre una ventenne (anche se io non ci andrei mai) ma comunque ripeto entro un certo limite superato il quale entrano in gioco interessi sì di protezione, ma più che affettiva economica e sociale, in un mondo del lavoro dove purtroppo i giovani hanno poco spazio per emergere.
Tu lettrice mi dici che nella vita non ci sono solo istinti. Vero, ma la cosa non fa che avvalorare la mia teoria. Ammesso che gli istinti naturali portano più verso la gioventù che la vecchiaia (e non venitemi a dire il contrario) se si ragionasse con la testa che motivo ci sarebbe di pianificare il futuro con una persona che ha già vissuto gran parte della sua vita?
Il mio ragazzo ha cinque anni più di me, spero di poterlo avere accanto tutta la vita, non ha ex mogli alle spalle, figli da mantenere, delusioni di vita da dover aver mandato giù...
Noi ragazze questo vogliamo veramente, un uomo che sia maturo nella testa non nella carta d'identità o peggio nel fisico che si degrada.
Ma mi sembra talmente ovvio, solo qui ho letto così strane affermazioni e senza voler offendere nessuno ho voluto chiarire il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Grazie mille per il benvenuto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo sul fatto che Pasini e Morelli abbiano fatto parecchi danni, e spero questa non sia un'ennesima dimostrazione.
Ragionare in termini estremi non vuol dire prendere un solo estremo e tirarlo come la corda di un violino, bensì abbracciare un insieme di fattori elementari e vederne quello che è ipotizzabile come "primo intreccio" origine di tutte le trame più complesse che ne seguiranno. L'istinto di riproduzione non porta assolutamente la femmina (parliamo di bestie, dai, almeno per un po', poi ci potremo accupare anche dei "padroni del mondo") necessariamente verso un maschio giovane, in quanto questo, pur avendo l'energia della gioventù, difficilmente ha pure l'esperienza del "vecchio caprone". L'arte della sopravvivenza si impara vivendo, e si raffina giorno per giorno. Se bastassero forza e gioventù, non esisterebbero quasi certe  forme gerarchiche diffusissime nel mondo animale. Che poi ci sia il ricambio generazionale è un'altra cosa, ma la femmina, di base, cerca il maschio che oltre ad avere un buon patrimonio genetico, dimostri anche di saper difendere lei e la prole (e quale migliore esempio di ricchezza genetica?).

Andando su altri discorsi, be, devo dire che lo so, farò sorridere molti, qui, ma personalmente, per quanto me la sia cavata benino anche in passato, le mie qualità di "amatore" paiono essere piacevolmente migliorate col tempo, tanto in termini fisici che "tecnici". Portare ad esempio un singolo caso come quello del tuo amico "speedy Gonzales" mi pare riduttivo, nel mio caso posso dire di conoscere parecchie testimonianze a favore degli "over 40", alle quali sono ben contento di poter aggiungere la mia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old michela23anni (3 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Concordo sul fatto che Pasini e Morelli abbiano fatto parecchi danni, e spero questa non sia un'ennesima dimostrazione.
> Ragionare in termini estremi non vuol dire prendere un solo estremo e tirarlo come la corda di un violino, bensì abbracciare un insieme di fattori elementari e vederne quello che è ipotizzabile come "primo intreccio" origine di tutte le trame più complesse che ne seguiranno. L'istinto di riproduzione non porta assolutamente la femmina (parliamo di bestie, dai, almeno per un po', poi ci potremo accupare anche dei "padroni del mondo") necessariamente verso un maschio giovane, in quanto questo, pur avendo l'energia della gioventù, difficilmente ha pure l'esperienza del "vecchio caprone". L'arte della sopravvivenza si impara vivendo, e si raffina giorno per giorno. Se bastassero forza e gioventù, non esisterebbero quasi certe forme gerarchiche diffusissime nel mondo animale. Che poi ci sia il ricambio generazionale è un'altra cosa, ma la femmina, di base, cerca il maschio che oltre ad avere un buon patrimonio genetico, dimostri anche di saper difendere lei e la prole (e quale migliore esempio di ricchezza genetica?).
> 
> Andando su altri discorsi, be, devo dire che lo so, farò sorridere molti, qui, ma personalmente, per quanto me la sia cavata benino anche in passato, le mie qualità di "amatore" paiono essere piacevolmente migliorate col tempo, tanto in termini fisici che "tecnici". Portare ad esempio un singolo caso come quello del tuo amico "speedy Gonzales" mi pare riduttivo, nel mio caso posso dire di conoscere parecchie testimonianze a favore degli "over 40", alle quali sono ben contento di poter aggiungere la mia
> ...


No lascia proprio stare, e non volermene perchè io ho rispetto delle persone avanti con gli anni e non mi permetterei mai di offenderti. Però è una visione che ti fa comodo perchè come pensavo sei perlomeno over 40 e giustamente cerchi di tirare acqua al tuo mulino. Ma non è proprio come dici, prima di tutto perchè se fosse come stai dicendo la maggior parte delle coppie vedrebbero lui molto più grande di lei, invece come ti spieghi che le differenze che superano i 15 anni di età sono incredibilmente poche?
E quelle poche o vedono un uomo molto ricco e potente, oppure i classici legami uomo italiano-donna straniera?

Non ti rendi neanche conto che stai dicendo cose che rasentano l'inverosimile. Il 99% dei legami si basa su una differenza d'età limitata e dunque quello che stai dicendo è confutabilissimo dal qualsiasi persona che non voglia nascondersi dietro a un dito. Mai visto negare in questo modo ogni riscontro con la realtà. 
Come farebbe a darmi sicurezza un uomo che ha già di per sé una prospettiva di sopravvivenza nettamente inferiore alla mia? (toccando ferro, ma in teoria sarebbe così).

E non decantare le tue virtù amatorie perchè non interessa a nessuno. E per quel poco che ho imparato in questo campo, più si parla e meno si conclude.


----------



## Old belledejour (3 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Concordo sul fatto che Pasini e Morelli abbiano fatto parecchi danni, e spero questa non sia un'ennesima dimostrazione.*


Ehh intanto un applauso potreste farmelo dal momento che mi accorgo subito di chi l'ha letto.. i danni quei due, e non solo loro, li fanno ai professionisti piu' che alla gente che non sa una cippa della scienza che tentano di trattare..

Comunque guardate un po' che ore sono.. non riesco a dormire.. e non c'è da chiedersi piu' di tanto perchè. E' c'è una pioggia che mette una tristezza!!!!! Voglio la primavera.


----------



## Old amarax (3 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Leggendo questo topic inizio ad avere dubbi sulla veridicità di molte affermazioni...
> Non credo che le ragazze che hanno scritto di provare attrazione per uomini molto più grandi di loro riuscirebbero poi davvero ad avere rapporti fisici con loro. *Perlomeno non tutte.*
> Io ho 23 anni e a volte con le mie amiche scherziamo su questo argomento, e *davvero vi assicuro che una ragazza giovane molto ma molto raramente può davvero provare attrazione fisica per un uomo che abbia 20 o perfino 30 anni in più. *
> Capacità riproduttiva?
> ...


Ciao Michela e benvenuta.
Innanzitutto complimenti per la tua chiarezza interiore. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi qualche commento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Purtroppo la vita è piena di situzioni che riguardano rapporti fra un lui 50enne e più , con ragazze di 20-30 anni in meno 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Per la capacità riproduttiva le donne dovrebbero legarsi ad uomini più giovani?
 Io ci lavoro nel campo. 
Bè un 60enne (60 tondi tondi) è venuto qui da noi xchè la compagna( 30 anni in meno) vuole un figlio e lui al momento non riesce a metterla incinta. 
Pensavo fosse il padre dell'aspirante papà...invece era lui l'apirante papà (o nonno? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  . 
Feci una figuraccia che non ti dico e dirgli che se il figlio non capiva le linee guida poteva chiamarci...ma poi ne fui contenta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e che ca@@o davvero non ci sono più limiti?

Per il resto...sai il dolore di una moglie che scopre una relazione del genere? Ti senti morire. Ti guardi allospecchio e capisci che per quanto tu possa astare bene non reggi il confronto con una che ha 16 anni meno di te


----------



## Old amarax (3 Gennaio 2009)

*x Michela*

Come mai sei su questo forum?


----------



## Old michela23anni (3 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ehh intanto un applauso potreste farmelo dal momento che mi accorgo subito di chi l'ha letto.. i danni quei due, e non solo loro, li fanno ai professionisti piu' che alla gente che non sa una cippa della scienza che tentano di trattare..
> 
> Comunque guardate un po' che ore sono.. non riesco a dormire.. e non c'è da chiedersi piu' di tanto perchè. E' c'è una pioggia che mette una tristezza!!!!! Voglio la primavera.


Cara mia io Pasini e Morelli non li ho mai letti in vita mia e stavo quasi stentando a capire di cosa stessi parlando.
Leggo tutt'altro genere di libri, per fortuna.
Ma basta un minino di buon senso per capire che come l'età rallenta la vista, la digestione, la capacità di reggere uno sforzo fisico, la memoria e tante altre cose... anche la capacità di fecondazione ne risente.

Ringrazio amarax per il benvenuto.
Dire che è pieno di rapporti di quel tipo mi sembra esagerato. 
Ripeto, ci sono ma più che altro da quando in Italia è scattata la moda della partner straniera, che interessata più che altro alla posizione di un uomo. 
Qualche caso "puro" ci sarà pure ma se leggi bene quello che ho scritto non l'ho mai messo in dubbio... Ho messo in dubbio che ciò avvenga con frequenza. Sinceramente tutte queste mie coetanee che hanno un partner cinquantenne in giro non ne vedo!
Sì immagino il dolore che possa provare una moglie, però forse può consolarti il fatto che con il tempo poi questi uomini sono spesso abbandonati in favore di maschi più giovani e provano più o meno la stessa frustrazione. Credo che la vita le riservi un po' a tutti.

Ti spiego perchè sono qui. Come detto, sto vivendo una storia molto bella con un ragazzo, però devo dire che vengo da una storia di quattro anni con un'altro ragazzo, al quale volevo molto bene, che ho smesso di amare quando ho conosciuto lui.
Non credevo di essere una che avrebbe mai potuto tradire, ma purtroppo ho dovuto ricredermi.
E il motore di ricerca mi ha portata su questo forum.


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2009)

in realtà c'è un pezzetto di verità in tutto quello che è stato scritto:
succede spesso che una ragazza s'innamori di un uomo adulto ma non è certo la regola.
amen


----------



## Rebecca (3 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi c'è chi ci costruisce su una famiglia.
> Io conosco coppie così...però lui fa il papà di lei e lei la figliola ammirata o l'adolescente inquieta a vita ...
> Che noia, che barba che noia...


E se è  lui ad essere un adolescente inquieto a vita?


----------



## Old belledejour (3 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Cara mia io Pasini e Morelli non li ho mai letti in vita mia e stavo quasi stentando a capire di cosa stessi parlando.
> Leggo tutt'altro genere di libri, per fortuna.
> Ma basta un minino di buon senso per capire che come l'età rallenta la vista, la digestione, la capacità di reggere uno sforzo fisico, la memoria e tante altre cose... anche la capacità di fecondazione ne risente.



Il problema è la tua spiegazione sul perchè donne stiano con uomini maturi, è una risoluzione spicciola. Ci son dinamiche inconsce che intervengo su questi tipi di rapporti, in entrambi i lati.
Che il 28enne sia meglio del 40enne è un dato di fatto, lo si apprezza a 20 a 30 e a 40 e a 50 anni, ma del perchè si preferisca uno molto più in là con gli anni è tutt'altra storia.


----------



## Old belledejour (3 Gennaio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi c'è chi ci costruisce su una famiglia.
> Io conosco coppie così...però lui fa il papà di lei e lei la figliola ammirata o l'adolescente inquieta a vita ...
> Che noia, che barba che noia...



Anche io conosco una coppia in particolare cosi, ed è un qualcosa di agghiacciante, lei meriterebbe d'esser presa a schiaffi tutti i giorni. Non per la differenza d'età ma per esser diventata sua figlia!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Gennaio 2009)

La nostra aggressiva 23enne ha risposto esattamente come mi aspettavo: superficialmente. Senza offesa, fa parte della sua età e mi avrebbe stupito il contrario.
In questo 3d si sta parlando dei motivi per cui una giovane possa essere attratta da un uomo molto più avanti negli anni, non di una regola diffusa. In quei casi i motivi più probabili, e bene o male tutti ne hanno convenuto, sono quelli che ho detto, fronzolo più, fronzolo meno. La maggior diffusione di coppie quasi coetanee è più "normale" proprio per i motivi che dice la nostra giovane amica, ma nell'ambito di una società civile meno animale di un tempo. Ricordiamoci che in un passato non troppo lontano le coppie lei 20 o addirittura meno, e lui over quaranta erano molto, ma molto diffuse.
Riguardo le mie "prestazioni", che non si preoccupi, non ho bisogno di fare promozione, e se imparerà a conoscermi comprenderà quanta autoironia ci sia in ogni mia affermazione.

Crescerà anche lei, comunque, ed imparerà a smussare un po' gli spigoli delle sue "certezze".


----------



## Lettrice (3 Gennaio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> E se è  lui ad essere un adolescente inquieto a vita?


Sparalo e poni fine alla sua inquietudine


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Anche io conosco una coppia in particolare cosi, ed è un qualcosa di agghiacciante, lei meriterebbe d'esser presa a schiaffi tutti i giorni. Non per la differenza d'età ma per esser diventata sua figlia!!!


appunto: un incontro fra irrisolti.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La nostra aggressiva 23enne ha risposto esattamente come mi aspettavo: superficialmente. Senza offesa, fa parte della sua età e mi avrebbe stupito il contrario.
> In questo 3d si sta parlando dei motivi per cui una giovane possa essere attratta da un uomo molto più avanti negli anni, non di una regola diffusa. In quei casi i motivi più probabili, e bene o male tutti ne hanno convenuto, sono quelli che ho detto, fronzolo più, fronzolo meno. La maggior diffusione di coppie quasi coetanee è più "normale" proprio per i motivi che dice la nostra giovane amica, ma nell'ambito di una società civile meno animale di un tempo. Ricordiamoci che in un passato non troppo lontano le coppie lei 20 o addirittura meno, e lui over quaranta erano molto, ma molto diffuse.
> Riguardo le mie "prestazioni", che non si preoccupi, non ho bisogno di fare promozione, e se imparerà a conoscermi comprenderà quanta autoironia ci sia in ogni mia affermazione.
> 
> Crescerà anche lei, comunque, ed imparerà a smussare un po' gli spigoli delle sue "certezze".


ha risposto senza peli sulla lingua e secondo me non ha detto cose sbagliate.
e poi, sai, non so fino a che punto lo smussamento degli spigoli equivalga ad essere maturi o, piuttosto, sia un accontentarsi.


----------



## Old amarax (3 Gennaio 2009)

Rita ha detto:


> E *se è lui ad essere un adolescente inquieto a vita*?


 













  no dai! adolescente no!!!


----------



## Old belledejour (3 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La nostra aggressiva 23enne ha risposto esattamente come mi aspettavo: superficialmente. Senza offesa, fa parte della sua età e mi avrebbe stupito il contrario.
> In questo 3d si sta parlando dei motivi per cui una giovane possa essere attratta da un uomo molto più avanti negli anni, non di una regola diffusa. In quei casi i motivi più probabili, e bene o male tutti ne hanno convenuto, sono quelli che ho detto, fronzolo più, fronzolo meno. La maggior diffusione di coppie quasi coetanee è più "normale" proprio per i motivi che dice la nostra giovane amica, ma nell'ambito di una società civile meno animale di un tempo. Ricordiamoci che in un passato non troppo lontano le coppie lei 20 o addirittura meno, e lui over quaranta erano molto, ma molto diffuse.
> Riguardo le mie "prestazioni", che non si preoccupi, non ho bisogno di fare promozione, e se imparerà a conoscermi comprenderà quanta autoironia ci sia in ogni mia affermazione.
> 
> Crescerà anche lei, comunque, ed imparerà a smussare un po' gli spigoli delle sue "certezze".


Hai ragione Alce ma su una cosa sono contraria.
Non si tratta di età, è nel carattere, l'esperienza aiuta certo, ma se sei superficiale, superficiale resti. Difficilmente si cambia.
Un 40enne che tradisce la sua famiglia con una ventenne non è altrattanto superficiale?...C'est la vie.


----------



## Old belledejour (3 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> appunto: un incontro fra irrisolti.


Mi fa venire un nervoso lei che non immagini.
Ha quasi 30anni e per quanto lo ami, per le poche esperienze che ha fatto nella vita essendo stata solo con uno prima di lui 55enne, mi fa rabbia che dopo essersi laureata gli faccia da casalinga, senza essere neppure sposata. Avendo chiuso ogni rapporto con la sua famiglia ed avendo solo lui adesso.
Che succede se lui se ne trova un'altra? Vizioso com'è non mi sorprenderebbe.


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha risposto senza peli sulla lingua e secondo me non ha detto cose sbagliate.
> e poi, sai, non so fino a che punto lo smussamento degli spigoli equivalga ad essere maturi o, piuttosto, sia un accontentarsi.


Anna, scusa ma mi tocca farti una domanda che non avrei mai pensato di dover fare proprio a te, ma daltr'onde sei l'autrice del 3d: sinceramente, cosa vuoi sentirti dire?


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Hai ragione Alce ma su una cosa sono contraria.
> Non si tratta di età, è nel carattere, l'esperienza aiuta certo, ma se sei superficiale, superficiale resti. Difficilmente si cambia.
> Un 40enne che tradisce la sua famiglia con una ventenne non è altrattanto superficiale?...C'est la vie.


Dobbiamo metterci daccordo su una cosa: stiamo parlando in termini generali o dobbiamo analizzare uno per uno tutta una serie di casi particolari presentati ora da Tizio, ora da Caio?
Se il discorso è di carattere generale, il caso particolare viene fatto rientrare nella casistica, quindi è poco utile portarlo avanti quale prova a favore o contro: sappiamo tutti che una media è composta anche di estremi, se invece parliamo in particolare, beh, allora circostanziamo ed approfondiamo una cosa per volta, sennò è un caos di "ma quello così" e "ma quell'altro cosà".


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Gennaio 2009)

Conosco diversi perfetti imbecilli che sono ottimi imbonitori, e sanno toccare i tasti giusti tanto delle giovani che delle meno giovani. Rimangono imbecilli, ma passano per affascinanti......


----------



## Old dolcenera (4 Gennaio 2009)

Personalmente mi attraggono i modi di pensare: se un uomo mi piace come ragiona è facile che mi piaccia l'uomo in questione nella sua interezza, che abbia 20 anni o 70.  A livello di coppia finora mi sono trovata meglio con i miei coetanei. Siccome in genere non subisco il fascino del maturo, se un 50-60enne ingalluzzito ci prova perchè in generale gli piacciono le più giovani e fa il brillante un po' forzatamente (è successo), d'istinto mi verrebbe da dirgli subito che non esco con coetanei di mio padre o oltre, ma siccome so che non bisogna infierire col prossimo lascio diplomaticamente che si stanchino dopo 2-3 no...


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Dobbiamo metterci daccordo su una cosa: stiamo parlando in termini generali o dobbiamo analizzare uno per uno tutta una serie di casi particolari presentati ora da Tizio, ora da Caio?
> Se il discorso è di carattere generale, il caso particolare viene fatto rientrare nella casistica, quindi è poco utile portarlo avanti quale prova a favore o contro: sappiamo tutti che una media è composta anche di estremi, se invece parliamo in particolare, beh, allora circostanziamo ed approfondiamo una cosa per volta, sennò è un caos di "ma quello così" e "ma quell'altro cosà".



La mia affermazione quotata da te è quella che per me è quella che rientra nella casistica generale.


----------



## Old belledejour (4 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Conosco diversi perfetti imbecilli che sono ottimi imbonitori, e sanno toccare i tasti giusti tanto delle giovani che delle meno giovani. Rimangono imbecilli, ma passano per affascinanti......


Ma guarda li conosco anche io, ma passi che una ha 18 anni, passi un'altra che non ha mai fatto esperienza, ma poi basta. Cioè un imbecille si riconosce subito.


----------



## Old michela23anni (4 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La nostra aggressiva 23enne ha risposto esattamente come mi aspettavo: superficialmente. Senza offesa, fa parte della sua età e mi avrebbe stupito il contrario.
> In questo 3d si sta parlando dei motivi per cui una giovane possa essere attratta da un uomo molto più avanti negli anni, non di una regola diffusa. In quei casi i motivi più probabili, e bene o male tutti ne hanno convenuto, sono quelli che ho detto, fronzolo più, fronzolo meno. La maggior diffusione di coppie quasi coetanee è più "normale" proprio per i motivi che dice la nostra giovane amica, ma nell'ambito di una società civile meno animale di un tempo. Ricordiamoci che in un passato non troppo lontano le coppie lei 20 o addirittura meno, e lui over quaranta erano molto, ma molto diffuse.
> Riguardo le mie "prestazioni", che non si preoccupi, non ho bisogno di fare promozione, e se imparerà a conoscermi comprenderà quanta autoironia ci sia in ogni mia affermazione.
> 
> Crescerà anche lei, comunque, ed imparerà a smussare un po' gli spigoli delle sue "certezze".


Tacciandomi di superficialità e sindacando sulla mia età solo perchè ho espresso una mia opinione che è diversa dalla tua, non solo hai dimostrato di essere una persona modesta, ma anche di avere un forte nervo scoperto su questo argomento.
Mi dispiace per te, davvero. Le persone "grandi", non di età, ma di spessore, accettano il passare degli anni.
Riflettici su.


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Tacciandomi di superficialità e sindacando sulla mia età solo perchè ho espresso una mia opinione che è diversa dalla tua, non solo hai dimostrato di essere una persona modesta, ma anche di avere un forte nervo scoperto su questo argomento.
> Mi dispiace per te, davvero. Le persone "grandi", non di età, ma di spessore, accettano il passare degli anni.
> Riflettici su.


Sei divertente, Michela, ma più che altro fai tenerezza. Facciamo che ne riparliamo tra vent'anni, e vediamo se finalmente avrai smesso di sostituire i tuoi fantasmi con quelli presunti degli altri. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Magari del tutto non autosufficiente, incontinente e sessualmente morto, spero di essere ancora qui a vedere che ne farai dei tuoi 43 anni. Spero tu riesca a resistere all'istinto suicida. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non ho mai preteso di essere modesto. Anzi! A volte ci provo, ma mi riesce malissimo. Tu ci hai mai provato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riguardo ai "nervi scoperti", ti dico solo che ammiro il tuo entusiasmo: goditelo finchè dura. Ti auguro che duri quantomeno come il mio, e ti assicuro che è un buonissimo augurio.


----------



## Old zebra32pi (4 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mettici poi anche altre cose più "elevate", ma la base è quella.


cosa vuoi elevare...la ragazzina soda che ha fame tira... e 'uomo maturo che ci sa fare pure


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Gennaio 2009)

possibile che in questo forum nessuno puo dare il proprio giudizio senza essere definito un superficiale?
possibile che si pretende di conoscere le persone quando ci hai a che fare solo virtualmente come accade qua?
ho letto le risposte a michela23anni e un p'o mi ricordano i comportamenti  in questo forum avuti da qualche utente col sottoscritto x tematiche diverse
spesso essere giovani non e' una colpa anzi....e spesso nei piu maturi c'e la saccenza di credere che il giudizio dell'anzianita e' sempre corretto
un p'o piu d'umilta non guasterebbe


----------



## Old michela23anni (4 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei divertente, Michela, ma più che altro fai tenerezza. Facciamo che ne riparliamo tra vent'anni, e vediamo se finalmente avrai smesso di sostituire i tuoi fantasmi con quelli presunti degli altri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nonno, usa quante faccine vuoi. Chi legge si sarà fatto un'idea di come cerchi in tutte le maniere possibili di nasconderti, o con acuto sconforto malcelato da trita ironia, o con orgoglio senile mascherato da consapevolezza, ma la figura che fai è la medesima. 
Tu non sei over 40, credo che la tua età sia piuttosto più vicina ai 60...

Non c'è una frase tra quelle che hai scritto che sia riconducibile a quello che avevo detto io.
In una sola parola: scaduto.


----------



## Old michela23anni (4 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> possibile che in questo forum nessuno puo dare il proprio giudizio senza essere definito un superficiale?
> possibile che si pretende di conoscere le persone quando ci hai a che fare solo virtualmente come accade qua?
> ho letto le risposte a michela23anni e un p'o mi ricordano i comportamenti in questo forum avuti da qualche utente col sottoscritto x tematiche diverse
> spesso essere giovani non e' una colpa anzi....e spesso nei piu maturi c'e la saccenza di credere che il giudizio dell'anzianita e' sempre corretto
> un p'o piu d'umilta non guasterebbe


Alessandro il punto è che l'età è un duro fardello da portare, in qualche modo bisogna pur rendere la pariglia al tempo che è spietato e cattivone. E lo si fa ostentando una finta saggezza, che è solo maschera di una cocente insoddisfazione.


----------



## Old Star (4 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Alessandro il punto è che l'età è un duro fardello da portare, in qualche modo bisogna pur rendere la pariglia al tempo che è spietato e cattivone. E lo si fa ostentando una finta saggezza, che è solo maschera di una cocente insoddisfazione.



Questo 3d è favoloso, mi sto sbellicando dalle risate.....e per fortuna che Alessandro parlava della saccenza dei più maturi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (4 Gennaio 2009)

Star ha detto:


> Questo 3d è favoloso, mi sto sbellicando dalle risate.....e per fortuna che Alessandro parlava della saccenza dei più maturi.


 alcuni dei piu  maturi almeno qua (non tutti eh ci mancherebbe) in quanto tali sono saccenti e pensano di poter dare lezioni a tutti solo xche le loro carte d'identita' dicono  che hanno un eta' maggiore rispetto alla tua
questo te lo certifico.......


----------



## Old Star (4 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> alcuni dei piu  maturi almeno qua (non tutti eh ci mancherebbe) in quanto tali sono saccenti e pensano di poter dare lezioni a tutti solo xche le loro carte d'identita' dicono  che hanno un eta' maggiore rispetto alla tua
> questo te lo certifico.......



Alex lascia stare le certificazioni.....si falsifica tutto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzi a parte e senza nessuna polemica, il post di Michela che ho quotato chiarisce molto bene chi abbia dei preconcetti sull'avanzare dell'età.


----------



## Old michela23anni (4 Gennaio 2009)

Star ha detto:


> Alex lascia stare le certificazioni.....si falsifica tutto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Star, perdonami.
Io mi sono sentita attaccata sul fatto che ho 23 primavere e ho risposto a chi mi stava facendo "pesare" questi miei anni, prendendo la sua età maggiore come attestato per essere nel giusto.
Ho solo reso pan per focaccia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Hai ragione Alce ma su una cosa sono contraria.
> Non si tratta di età, è nel carattere, l'esperienza aiuta certo, ma se sei superficiale, superficiale resti. Difficilmente si cambia.
> *Un 40enne che tradisce la sua famiglia con una ventenne non è altrattanto superficiale*?...C'est la vie.





belledejour ha detto:


> La mia affermazione quotata da te è quella che per me è quella che rientra nella casistica generale.


Questo modo di affrontare un argomento è a mio avviso del tutto particolare, non generale: nel caso citato non si tiene conto di una serie infinita di fattori scatenanti od anche solo favorevoli che permetterebbero, se verificati, di attribuire ai protagonisti valori ben diversi da una sentenza insindacabile quale pare la tua. 
Stai in altre parole facendo di tutt'erbe un fascio, e questo è poco scientifico.
Qui, ripeto, non si sta discutendo di come generalmente sia definibile il quarantenne che irretisce la ventenne o comunque che "rovina" la propria famiglia per inseguire la giovincella. Spero, che AnnaA non volesse intendere aprire un post tanto superficiale e draconiano.
Comunque fosse, ritengo personalmente e presuntuosamente che sia più interessante prendere in considerazione le pulsioni elementari che possono influire su tutti, maturi ed imbecilli, sani e malati, colti ed ignoranti etc., e solo identificati quelle si cominci a prendere in considerazione i fattori circostanziali di qualsiasi caso particolare ognuno possa conoscere. Qualsiasi altro modo di affrontare un argomento del genere mi parrebbe solamente vuoto e forcaiolo.
Tutto ciò te lo dico da quarantottenne che non penserebbe mai, neppure adesso che potrebbe considerarsi "libero", di affrontare una storia con una ventenne, neppure di carattere puramente sessuale.
Ma se ignorassi ipocritamente quelle pulsioni che lavorano "a basso regime", quegli istinti che, pur immodestamente considerandomi una persona matura non solo anagraficamente, so perfettamente essere presenti in me, nel mio essere, allora butterei a mare ogni possibilità di crescere ulteriormente, dovendomi accontentare di essere una persona "moderata" non per attiva e consapevole volontà, ma solo per puro caso. No, la mia immodestia non me lo permette.


----------



## Old Star (4 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Star, perdonami.
> Io mi sono sentita attaccata sul fatto che ho 23 primavere e ho risposto a chi mi stava facendo "pesare" questi miei anni, prendendo la sua età maggiore come attestato per essere nel giusto.
> Ho solo reso pan per focaccia.



Nessun problema Michela.


----------



## Old zebra32pi (4 Gennaio 2009)

Di solito piu' si va avanti con l'eta' piu si perde lucidita' e ci si conforma allo spirito del mondo circostante quindi michela 23 e' senz'altro la piu' saggia di tutte


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Gennaio 2009)

Michela, tesoro bello, ti faccio solo notare una cosa: che i 23 anni li ho avuti anch'io.
Certo non ero così maturo e saggio quanto te, questo no, ma li ho avuti anch'io.......
Ti ripeto: ci rivediamo tra vent'anni. Nonno Alce sarà ancora qui, salvo incidenti, tu non so se resisterai all'orrore della decadenza. ;o)


----------



## Minerva (5 Gennaio 2009)

michelina quanto sei aspra ,
goditi gli anni che hai con chi vuoi e porta una piccola speranza che il tempo possa esserti clemente ,soprattutto nella lucidità del riconoscere i propri limiti.perché, alla fine ,
è questo che impedisce di rendersi ridicoli , patetici e fuori luogo.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Anna, scusa ma mi tocca farti una domanda che non avrei mai pensato di dover fare proprio a te, ma daltr'onde sei l'autrice del 3d: sinceramente, *cosa vuoi sentirti dire*?








oddio, pensavo fosse un argomento interessante..ed in effetti lo è, visto che si è sviluppato su più fronti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> oddio, pensavo fosse un argomento interessante..ed in effetti lo è, visto che si è sviluppato su più fronti.


Difatti lo è, ma in qualche momento mi è parso che tu volessi ottenere solo un semplice linciaggio acritico del tipo di uomo di cui si parla. Questo da te mi dispiacerebbe davvero, non ti considero così.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti lo è, ma in qualche momento mi è parso che tu volessi ottenere solo un semplice linciaggio acritico del tipo di uomo di cui si parla. Questo da te mi dispiacerebbe davvero, non ti considero così.


posso aver dato questa impressione, in effetti... visto che ho vissuto in prima persona una situazione del genere e l'ho anche scritto.

l'argomento è in sé molto interessante perché può venire trattato da più punti di vista: l'uomo maturo, la ragazzina, la moglie dell'uomo maturo e forse anche dal fidanzato della ragazzina. come vedi c'è spazio per tutti.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Qui dentro di limite grande ne vedo solo uno, ma non ve lo dico e vi lascio nel dubbio. Nel frattempo vado a vivermi la mia storia, a voi lascio le chiacchiere. Ti auguro di arrivare presto ai 5000 post, Minervina.
> 
> Alla belledejour dico.... sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola su quel che si chiama intuito femminile. Ne hai provate ad indovinare due, su di me, e non ne hai presa neanche una.


sei la cugina di Avalon, per caso?


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> posso aver dato questa impressione, in effetti... visto che *ho vissuto in prima persona una situazione del genere e l'ho anche scritto*.
> 
> l'argomento è in sé molto interessante perché può venire trattato da più punti di vista: l'uomo maturo, la ragazzina, la moglie dell'uomo maturo e forse anche dal fidanzato della ragazzina. come vedi c'è spazio per tutti.


Lo so, ho letto, e tu non mi sembri una forcaiola.
Osservare l'argomento da più punti di vista permette poi ad ognuno di analizzare più a fondo il proprio caso particolare.


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo so, ho letto, e tu non mi sembri una forcaiola.
> *Osservare l'argomento da più punti di vista permette poi ad ognuno di analizzare più a fondo il proprio caso particol*are.


ed infatti questo era l'intento. 
ti dirò, mi aspettavo di capirci qualcosa di più, invece la discussione è andata facendosi molto generalizzata con pochi spunti di storie realmente vissute.


----------



## Old belledejour (5 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Qui dentro di limite grande ne vedo solo uno, ma non ve lo dico e vi lascio nel dubbio. Nel frattempo vado a vivermi la mia storia, a voi lascio le chiacchiere. Ti auguro di arrivare presto ai 5000 post, Minervina.





michela23anni ha detto:


> Alla belledejour dico.... sei l'eccezione che conferma la regola su quel che si chiama intuito femminile. Ne hai provate ad indovinare due, su di me, e non ne hai presa neanche una.


Non si chiama intuito si chiama intelligenza, ti dirò un'altra cosa, negherai anche questa ma sei fin troppo prevedibile, sei un untente abituale del forum che ha provato ad avere i suoi 5 minuti di cyber celebrità. Non ho tempo altrimenti riuscirei a capire anche chi.
Buon proseguimento sei tutto tranne che 23enne.


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Gennaio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ed infatti questo era l'intento.
> ti dirò, mi aspettavo di capirci qualcosa di più, invece la discussione è andata facendosi molto generalizzata con *pochi spunti di storie realmente vissute*.


Sai, forse potrebbe non essere comunque il modo migliore di osservare la cosa (opinione mia, eh).
Ognuno raconta la propria storia particolare, il più delle volte riportata, limitata nei particolari per brevità, dimenticanza, faziosità, ingenuità, per gli stessi motivi inquinata da fattori personali, resa ancor meno comprensibile dalla sovrapposizione con commenti relativi a storie altrui, paragoni più o meno azzeccati e OT.
Ne viene fuori un caos nel quale difficilmente si può sperare di trovare chiarimenti. Il discorso si spegne proprio per esaurimento dell'interesse, dispersione etc.
Andare alla radice e poi sulla base di questa elaborare la propria situazione particolare, magari poi (ma solo poi) esporre le proprie intuizioni e mettersi a confronto, potrebbe essere più costruttivo. Ma questa è solo opinione mia.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Gennaio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai, forse potrebbe non essere comunque il modo migliore di osservare la cosa (opinione mia, eh).
> Ognuno raconta la propria storia particolare, il più delle volte riportata, limitata nei particolari per brevità, dimenticanza, faziosità, ingenuità, per gli stessi motivi inquinata da fattori personali, resa ancor meno comprensibile dalla sovrapposizione con commenti relativi a storie altrui, paragoni più o meno azzeccati e OT.
> Ne viene fuori un caos nel quale difficilmente si può sperare di trovare chiarimenti. Il discorso si spegne proprio per esaurimento dell'interesse, dispersione etc.
> Andare alla radice e poi sulla base di questa elaborare la propria situazione particolare, magari poi (ma solo poi) esporre le proprie intuizioni e mettersi a confronto, potrebbe essere più costruttivo. Ma questa è solo opinione mia.


A me pare che anche lasciando fluire impressioni personali sul tema si abbiano avuti vari spunti interessanti.

Certo, occorre scremare dai particolarismi, dagli OT, dalle difese ed attacchi personali, ma visto che non credo l'intento sia quello di ricavarne un trattato, il risultato non mi pare poi così inconcludente.


----------



## Old michela23anni (7 Gennaio 2009)

belledejour ha detto:


> Non si chiama intuito si chiama intelligenza, ti dirò un'altra cosa, negherai anche questa ma sei fin troppo prevedibile, sei un untente abituale del forum che ha provato ad avere i suoi 5 minuti di cyber celebrità. Non ho tempo altrimenti riuscirei a capire anche chi.
> Buon proseguimento sei tutto tranne che 23enne.​




Sono stata assente dal forum per vari giorni a causa di impegni personali.
Potete cancellare questo post offensivo?
Mi rivolgo allo staff. Grazie.​


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Gennaio 2009)

*x Michela23*

Rilassati


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Gennaio 2009)

ma michela23anni e' un troll quindi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Gennaio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma michela23anni e' un troll quindi?


L'atteggiamento isterico e spocchioso è più da ragazzina viziata in odore di facoltà di psicologia, che da troll........


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Gennaio 2009)

Fa tanto la giovane, ma sembra una damina d'inizio '800


----------



## Alce Veloce (7 Gennaio 2009)

Ci manca solo lo svenimento per l'onta subita


----------



## Old michela23anni (7 Gennaio 2009)

Ho chiesto allo Staff, non a voi, e vorrei una risposta.


----------



## Grande82 (7 Gennaio 2009)

michela23anni ha detto:


> Ho chiesto allo Staff, non a voi, e vorrei una risposta.


 vai al messaggio che non gradisci e clicca sul tasto col punto esclamativo, poi scrivi la tua richiesta allo staff. non sono onnipotenti e non possono leggere tutto.
noto con dispiacere che preferisci però insistere su chi ha una certa opinione di te piuttosto che confrontarti con chi ti parlava seriamente sulle ragioni per cui si presume tu sia qui.


----------



## Old michela23anni (7 Gennaio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vai al messaggio che non gradisci e clicca sul tasto col punto esclamativo, poi scrivi la tua richiesta allo staff. non sono onnipotenti e non possono leggere tutto.
> noto con dispiacere che preferisci però insistere su chi ha una certa opinione di te piuttosto che confrontarti con chi ti parlava seriamente sulle ragioni per cui si presume tu sia qui.


Ho risposto anche all'altro messaggio, questione di minutaggio!
Grazie per il consiglio.


----------

